#ubports 2018-02-19
<ubptgbot> Black Fire was added by: Black Fire
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> Hi @Stereofont why did you block me?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Black Fire, Hey, I think I know you from somewhere! :P
<ubptgbot> <Black Fire> Im looking around for some good projects to get into :)
<ubptgbot> <Black Fire> Rubbish at code but I can test all the things.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Stereofont I do not think we have any problems.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @sealofnova, It's possible he doesn't want to talk to you. Don't spam him here.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Black Fire, Well, we have documentation for that! And a team! https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/contribute/quality-assurance.html
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Do you have a device that we support? Link to supported devices is in the group description
<ubptgbot> <Black Fire> As both you and plasma have the nexus 5 im going to be picking one up soon. Can UBp be run in VM until then?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There isn't an image for that, no. You can install Unity8 in a VM or on regular hardware, but it's not really the same experience
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @UniversalSuperBox, you are acting very hurtful.
<ubptgbot> <Black Fire> @UniversalSuperBox, No problem im checking nexus 5 prices at the moment. Actually surprised how well they kept their value.
<ubptgbot> <Black Fire> Actually is there a better recommended device?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, the Oneplus One is a rather fun device. It's missing MTP at the moment
<ubptgbot> <xreactx> @UniversalSuperBox, I agree
<ubptgbot> christo161 was added by: christo161
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, The whole experience isn't exactly the same, but a whole lot of the bugs are the same ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, motivational paragraph about anyone being able to contribute to fix bugs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> heh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, one of the worst things about starting new projects, is having to create web sites
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I created a new website with wix.com
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @PhoenixLandPirate, These are pretty much the only ads I get
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> @PhoenixLandPirate, Rhett and Link compell you, as does James Veitch 😆
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Schyken, James Veitch ❤
<ubptgbot> BPaiter was added by: BPaiter
<ubptgbot> <BPaiter> 🖖
<ubptgbot> <BPaiter> Hi there! Can talk in Brazilian Portuguese? Or another group?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hi @BPaiter welcome!  Sure, you can find some portuguese folks in this list of languages as well as other important info.  Enjoy! … https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> (Photo, 802x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/bjuS0nGC.png
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> (Photo, 806x1279) https://irc.ubports.com/rY0wzJAt.png
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> It's embarrassing!
<ubptgbot> sealofnova was added by: sealofnova
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> (Photo, 766x376) https://irc.ubports.com/sQG0at1k.png
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/8cKWHSFp.mp4
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> Why are you in such a hurry?
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> @lungwitz, Why Lionelb ban him?
<ubptgbot> omerfaruktemir was added by: omerfaruktemir
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> Lionel why banned him?
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> I have been there for a long time
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: This discussion cannot continue in this group as it is happening in another and should not be fragmented.
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> I have seen everything
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> And also, be consistent. Are you staying or leaving?
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/TWstRVtR.png
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> I am not Turkish
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> I have seen everything
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> Turks are right
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @omerfaruktemir, I can't say anything about that, but the way they are expressing themselves here is pretty hostile
<ubptgbot> <greatgods> @lungwitz, Yeah surely
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> @lungwitz, Lionel why banned him?
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @omerfaruktemir, I don't know.
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> You all are being too exaggerated
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> @omerfaruktemir, This is more hostile.
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @omerfaruktemir, I can't say that because I don't have the chat log between Viper and Lionel to say if Viper spammed him or what
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @omerfaruktemir, [Edit] I couldn't say that because I don't have the chat log between Viper and Lionel to say if Viper spammed him or what
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> @lungwitz, Lionel banned everybody. We stopped support.
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @ranboyaka, You are not really saying anything. Just being childlish.
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> I'm not say about viper.
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> Be an adult and go through the correvt channels
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> [Edit] Be an adult and go through the correct channels
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> @deleteus, I speaking about him
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> @lungwitz, Are you kidding with me ?
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> I'm not turk
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @ranboyaka, Sounds like a whim
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> But I have seen everything
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> I can only give my view on what happened in this group. The only thing I saw here was Viper being insistent. It isn't clear exactly why they need the admin.
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> This is from the Turkish group.
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> Fwd from sealofnova: we do not think to start working until at least one Turkish admin. everyone says thats too weird.
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> It really sounds unreasonable
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> [Edit] This is from the Turkish group:
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> Check Turkish in Weblate and Docs
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> Old Captain worked hard.
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> Now everything is garbage.
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> Already only captain worked. The other members did nothing else.
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> I agree
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> So?
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> I don't understand what anything of that has to do with being or not admins of a Telegram group
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> It just doesn't make sense to be so adamant about it
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> [Edit] It just doesn't make sense to be so catastrophic about it
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> @lungwitz, Who are you talking about?
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> To the Turkish people who are leaving the ship
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> [Edit] The Turkish people who are leaving the ship
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> @lungwitz, Lionel banned everybody. I leaved!
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @ranboyaka, Banned from where?
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> @lungwitz, Telegram
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> If he banned you privately, that's his problem
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @ranboyaka, From a group or privately?
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> (Photo, 806x1279) https://irc.ubports.com/FH2shh4M.png
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> (Photo, 802x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/VEl78DJe.png
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> @deleteus, Look
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @lungwitz, 🤷🏼‍♂
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> 😠
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @ranboyaka, What the heck? He couldn't, he isn't even a group member, moretheless an admin with ban permissions
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @peternerlich, He's saying Lionel banned them personally, not in the group
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @lungwitz, There is no reason and no problem
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> ah well
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @sealofnova, He must have his reasons
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @sealofnova, I don't know them. As I also don't know your reasons to be such a pain about it.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> but that just means he personally stopped contact with you as an individual, this has nothing to do with UBports then
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @peternerlich, Exactly
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> @ranboyaka, I still agree
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @omerfaruktemir, So?! WHAT does that have to do with anything?
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> I see no relation whatsoever
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> [Edit] The Turkish people who are jumping ship
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> The Turks had an intense interest, and it will not be anymore.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @ranboyaka, well then, that's your decision
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> But the captain had a lot of hardship.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> and the one of everyone individually, I hope
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> You closed the largest source about Turkey's ubports. Congratulations!
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @ranboyaka, I didn't really follow until yesterday, but it is clear that the communication was more than not good
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> there were a lot of misunderstandings lingering for too long
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> there was the internal structure of the community still almost non existing
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> But the captain gave a lot of effort!
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> wayne recently estimated that since the creation of UBAM the situation improved by 90% already
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> but before, it was super difficult to get a thought across if you didn't talk to the right person already
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> (Sticker, 512x384) https://irc.ubports.com/fSw4AScF.webp
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> if the right one wasn't listening, it was as if no one said anything about it
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> But captain has made many translations , live speaks (Turkish-English) and programmes
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> I am proud that we managed to improve this by that amount in that little time, but we forgot who we left behind before
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @ranboyaka, yes, and we never noticed any of it
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @ranboyaka, I think you're not understanding a thing Peter is saying
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> @lungwitz, Please explain
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> Maybe it's the language barrier
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @ranboyaka, Nobody is saying you didn't contribute. He's saying that it's a communication problem.
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> @lungwitz, And I think you don't understand Ran'' saying
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @omerfaruktemir, Yes, I understand. He basically says that they contributed and that Lionel blocked them. I really don't see a major problem to be so angry about.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> we had intended for the UBLangs group to be the brigde from language captains back to us, but there has been almost nothing going on there really about the individual language groups, not only Turkish
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> @lungwitz, Then talk to the captain and solve the problem!
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> Oi vey
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> Who the hell is the captain?
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> I don't care about any leaders. Contribution teams should be horizontal.
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> @ranboyaka, I agreea
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @ranboyaka, I am not anybody, I never really contributed so I don't feel I can fix anything. … But why doesn't that "captain" of yours go and talk with whoever he needs to?
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> I don't get what is the problem
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> Fwd from deleteus: When will the weblate translations be transferred?
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> Fwd from Flohack: Theoretically this is automatic. But we found issues with the build process. Dalton is investigating
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> Fwd from Flohack: All the languages were outdated, not only turkish
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> Fwd from Flohack: Normally Weblate merges every Sunday morning. So latest next week we are live, but I can do it manually if a bigger commit is pending
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> What's the rush?
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> They say they're working on it
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> [Edit] They said they're working on it
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> @lungwitz, Nobody understand what you're saying
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> Maybe you don't understand
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @omerfaruktemir, You need to read better, then.
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> Only captain working
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> I insist this is purely a communication problem
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> :D
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @omerfaruktemir, Who is that captain?
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @omerfaruktemir, what the heck, I do, and it sounds like logical reasoning to me
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> Why isn't he hete talking and not you
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> @peternerlich, +1
<ubptgbot> <LarreaMikel> @peternerlich, +1
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @peternerlich, Maybe they don't trally get well the language...
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @peternerlich, [Edit] Maybe they don't really get well the language...
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> Dev4Perf is the captain,you still don't know?
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> :D
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @omerfaruktemir, but the worst thing to do if you don't understand something is to turn hostile
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @omerfaruktemir, Actually, he resigned. UBAM will evaluate whether to accept him again or not.
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @omerfaruktemir You answer only what you choose to answer.
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> @peternerlich, That acronym just kills me 😂
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> What's the rush?
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> They say they're working on merging your commits @omerfaruktemir
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> Read the messages I forwarded
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> PLEASE
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> Make the effort
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @peternerlich, +1
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @lungwitz, From here
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> or ask anything you don't understand
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @peternerlich, +1
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> Is Dev4Perf hostile
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> ?
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> [Edit] Is Dev4Perf hostile?
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @omerfaruktemir, I don't know, but Viper is
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> And you
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> You don't read my messages, and it's getting a bit frustrating
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> Only trying to help, and you're making it really hard
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> About hostility or not, please refer to the Ubuntu Code Of Conduct
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> which this group and every UBports group is supposed to be under
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> though we need to work on that
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> I think it's worthless. … There are two options I see. Weather they don't understand or they don't want to understand. In both cases I see nothing else I can do. Goodbye, it's 4AM here.
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/conduct
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @lungwitz, good night! yes, we'll see what happens when their ultimatum runs out
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> 🌃 😴
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> Almost "good day" ha
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> [Edit] Almost "good morning", ha
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> @lungwitz, Yo can't say that to me
<ubptgbot> <Schyken> 🤦‍♂️
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> @omerfaruktemir, You don't read my messages. That's hostile.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/gPcZMmtd.mp4
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> You are discussing inappropriately, its annoying and fruitless. a
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> [Edit] You are discussing inappropriately, its annoying and fruitless.
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> Next time I will hire a Turkish translator.
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> [Edit] Next time I will hire a Turkish translator, so you understand me better
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> @lungwitz, What are the authority you have?
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> None
<ubptgbot> <lungwitz> It's called Sarcasm
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> @lungwitz, [Edit] What are the authority you have in Ubports.
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> @lungwitz, [Edit] What are the authority you have in Ubports?
<ubptgbot> <omerfaruktemir> If you don't have authority don't mess with us  okay?
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> What's the obsession with authority?
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @omerfaruktemir, And me
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @omerfaruktemir, What ? We want support ubports.
<ubptgbot> deleteus was added by: deleteus
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> I'm not hostile 😢
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> Guys.. it's going nowhere! You all people discuss and come to a common conclusion.. and frame a formal mail and write it to ubports! Please do not discuss this in this group.. there are more than 1300 people here.. please resect them!
<ubptgbot> <greatgods> @technicalbird, *respect
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> [Edit] Guys.. it's going nowhere! You all people discuss and come to a common conclusion.. and frame a formal mail and write it to ubports! Please do not discuss this in this group.. there are more than 1300 people here.. please respect them!
<ubptgbot> <technicalbird> @greatgods, Thank corrected it!
<ubptgbot> <greatgods> Lol
<ubptgbot> Marc Michel was added by: Marc Michel
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> Hello @deleteus, Marc and welcome!   … I'm not part of the UBports welcoming team yet, but the latest thread was quite boring and I thought welcoming you would be much more fun. … To help you get started, please take a look right away at our newcomers welcome page (https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome) and to learn what not to
<ubptgbot>  do, read some of the latest posts. … Thanks again for joining this community that is building an amazing mobile free OS and enjoy ! :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @DanChapman, Thats maybe a side effect of their politics. Dont blame it, Turkey as a country still does not understand the Western concepts of free speech and hierarchy-less life. Its a long way to go. They evrn got Wikipedia blocked.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Knowledge is power. :)
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Flohack, Are u know why wiki blocked in our country ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No until you told me yesterday I could not imagine
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Flohack, Yes i told you.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> But you dont know WHY
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No tell us
<ubptgbot> Charcoal_drawing was added by: Charcoal_drawing
<ubptgbot> <Charcoal_drawing> S.a kardesler
<ubptgbot> <ranboyaka> As
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Flohack, Thanks for enlightening me 😊 I've never seen people demanding to speak or be given authority in this way amongst the various FLOSS communities i've been  involved with.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> It's understandable if that's how their culture works 😊
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Charcoal_drawing, Hi
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Well I am not sure if it is really cultural. Turkey´s culture is great, they have an outstanding performance over the centuries compared to other countries in the near east and europe. But I think the problem stems from the political system that has een established with a base tone of oppression.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> As there was the 100% condemnation of religious influence to the state. And the strict separation as one was afraid that religious leaders would step up. Guess what, now its turning around somehow, and exactly this is happening.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Okay @sealofnova to change topic now, whats about those Wileyfox mobiles? I never heard this brand name here
<ubptgbot> deleteus was added by: deleteus
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> There are LineageOS ports for it: https://download.lineageos.org/crackling
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> @Flohack, SLast
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> If you find a developer with basic Android knowledge you can start porting for it
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> There will be support by the Halium guys for device bringup and later this can be a community port like the Moto G port by Walid
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is a UK company but the principal market is Turkey and there seems to be an analogue in India
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Modest specifations but would be quite useful
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Flohack, Right, i see. Learn something new everyday 👍
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Interesting. If someone would test the Lineage ports to see if they are good, this would be a start
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> We are totally open to any port that can spread UT. I dont know whats holding us back
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Few have access to that phone. It is not popular in the UK
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Stereofont, I've only ever seen them advertised on amazon in the UK. They often have deals with amazon to buy a swift 2 with an echo dot
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It was sold with both Sailfish and Firefox, so the company is amenable
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Argos
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, amenable? eh? 😆
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Heh i haven't used argos in years.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Amenable as BQ I imagine
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Flohack, I know how to port it. But i made it for z5. I dont want any device support. I want only one or two Turkish admin in turkey group.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> Thats all
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> We will translate all document to turkish.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But the goal is also to get devices proliferating in Turkey. All sense of Ubuntu Touch is to use it, not just to read its documentation ;)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, +1
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Flohack, turkish source is always the best for turkish users. easy to understand. And we are support novice people.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> I'm sure we will be successful in turkey.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @sealofnova, I agree. The best case is China. They made a port for Xiaomi device, and we even did not know that. But in the beginning for the first port you need a dev who can speak English. The documentation cannot cover all issues that will pop up.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> Just trust us.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @sealofnova, I remember the first time when the Turkish group was upset because someone started to kick people and so on. Do you remember that?
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Flohack, Yeah, I was just starting to work for halium. the person who blocked me the group was a friend of the team captain (@archi_dagac) who was not related to halium.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Flohack, [Edit] Yeah, I was just starting to work for halium. the person who blocked me the group was a friend of the team captain ( @archi_dagac ) who was not related to halium.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @sealofnova, I never blocked you
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @archi_dagac, Read it correctly.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> :)
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Sorry
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> I said ur friend.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> And I solved the problem
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @archi_dagac, But you gave him admin rights again.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> No
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So now Ladies and Gentlemen, you can see why we are hesitating to give admin rights to ANYONE. This.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> He was not admen after problem's day
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> [Edit] He was not admin after problem's day
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Flohack, Yeah i know but super admin rights in ur hands.
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Flohack, Finally, I see a real problem described. But how does this relate to the allegations of racism?
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> @Flohack, What about  the galaxy s3?
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> the group is in your hands.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> What is the s3's ubuntu touch situation?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @sealofnova, We do not speak Turkish. We cannot judge if necessary who is doing what and so on. Its an official group, we are going to be a foundation and have the (legal) obligation to take care for content that is published in our name etc. We need someone whom wwe can trust, and obviously that needs time.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> I saw your post in old s3 ubuntu topic in xda.
<ubptgbot> <archi_dagac> Last posts
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Samsunng S3 Neo, not S3. Thats a major difference, just to be clear. Well 16.04 boots well, but I need to wait for a better 16.04 to continue. Will try to get 15.04 working. No GUI at the moment
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> The S3 port is too old, I am afraid
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No I mean the S3 is too old for porting
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> [Edit] The S3 (old model) is too old, I am afraid
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Flohack, you need people who speak turkish you can manage the community because you do not speak turkish.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @sealofnova, Yes thats true. But we will choose based on what we see. Again I explain its about a trust relationship. You are just a text on my screen I dont know you personally. Come to my place, bring your laptop, hack with us. Of course thats difficult. Or do the same remotely. After some time, we shall see. "Just Trust us"
<ubptgbot>  will not happen
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @sealofnova, Sorry old teams captain is @deleteus but super admin is @archi_dagac
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> dat names 😆
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> I understand you, but the controls are completely in your hands this time.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Controls, yes, but too late. If you add unwanted people, start a fight or kick innocent users, we will know hours or days later. Its about reputation. Our super admin fully relies on the help of the Turkish admin. And thats a problem. How can we react if we dont understand the language
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> @sealofnova, Viper banned from third part admin. Lastly I don't have all admin right. I can't unban. Celti do.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @deleteus, Yes, thats right.
<ubptgbot> <BenutzernamemanreztuneB> I don't want to be rude or anything, but that stubbornness cracks me up and probably some more of the 1300 members of this group. 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Haha yes but we are notorious for being patient and polite. In the end, what counts are the humans behind the technology
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Thats more than "just a port" for mobile devices. Its about an idea of freedom. So we are tolerant if someone goes OT
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> If we try to ban somebody, I will report it before I ban it at you.
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> Btw. Android One Project Cover turkey. In turkey Most Popular Device is (seed) , Android One Second Gen . @Flohack
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> Approx 500.000 users
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Promises, promises. I suggest a cooldown period of a few days. I am on a plane now, my 2nd flight today. C u all later
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> (Photo, 806x1279) https://irc.ubports.com/rhbTzRCc.png
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> (Photo, 802x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/lCBMf3Cq.png
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Stereofont why are you blocking us.
<ubptgbot> <deleteus> @Stereofont
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @sealofnova, Because he as an individual is free to stop engaging with you if he needs to do his job, has other things to do in life besides UBports, feels disrespected or spammed or doesn't see the discussion go anywhere. He and everyone is free to do that, but this doesn't neccessarily mean UBports as a whole wants to b
<ubptgbot> lock you
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> many people do not enjoy being called a racist for no reason
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> [Edit] many people do not enjoy being called a racist for a reason they do not agree with
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @rogieroudshoorn, Although there is no bad dialogue between us. When we said racist.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @rogieroudshoorn, [Edit] Although there is no bad dialogue between us. When we said racist?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> feel free to do a search in this group; you'll see
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> (Photo, 800x746) https://irc.ubports.com/YJ0M0X8v.png
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> hmm i guess you can only search limited on mobile; there's quite a few mentions from yesterday
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @rogieroudshoorn, Can you forward to me ?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> .
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> Fwd from bsgri: You are thinking wrong
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> hmm that didn't forward well
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> anyway, gri and lionel yesterday
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @sealofnova, Lol how did you put the f- word there for new messages?
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Flohack, racist
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, I was wondering the same 😎
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @sealofnova, Eh?
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> (Photo, 450x800) https://irc.ubports.com/c36hzLI7.png
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It should of course be 1 message, not 1 messages
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> @Flohack, Florian i send you a personal message
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Stereofont, Lionel gri is not my friend he blocked me.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Enough silly games and play-acting for today …
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @sealofnova, I mean the "1 new f... Message" thingie
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Flohack, Its koffogram
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @sealofnova, Tell me more, is that open source?
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Flohack, Its language file for telegram
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ahhh ok
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Lol
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> Sorry for that sorry
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @Stereofont, Lionel others may say you want it, but I do not care about them. we love you.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> I didn't say anything bad about you.
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> hope will be better between us.
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> Lionel is good enough. Turkish community have no problems with him.
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> Join Ubports TR for being open community @Flohack and other managers of Ubports Foundation
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> [Edit] Join Ubports TR for being open community @Flohack and other managers of Ubports Foundation https://t.me/UBports_TR
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> @Flohack any chance there's an Hebrew ubports group/ channel?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Could convergence support TV out I wonder
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/WM5iL8ky.webp
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I have an old Nokia 5800 TV out cable lying here somewhere
<ubptgbot> <reliable1> Oh, Nokia 5800
<ubptgbot> <reliable1> Cool phone
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> Can UT run on a nokia 5800?
<ubptgbot> <mehmetalihzr> Fwd from mehmetalihzr: @deleteus must be captain!!!!!!!!
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @mehmetalihzr, Please don't spam, especially not in the super group! You risk getting yourself banned immediately
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> @Fuseteam, I hope with touchscreen and artificial intelligence features
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Tho I'm not sure if my current phone supports that cable😂
<ubptgbot> krishnik was added by: krishnik
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @hwpplayer1, Not sure how know it is but a TV out cable is a cable that plugs connects a phone to a TV via its headphone jack
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Also welcome nikhil :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, You mean RCA/S-Video/component/s-cart/etc?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Yeah jack to rca/etc
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Appearantly Samsung used to have it too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I would expect not. Phones with that are too old to support. Unity8 on such low resolution would be very odd, if even remotely close to usable
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I suppose it would be odd haha
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> So I take it most phones don't have that anymore?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No. Slimport, MHL, Miracast, or straight HDMI or DisplayPort
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Haha too bad really seeing how ubiquitous the jack is.......excluding apple ofc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It's not though. Video over the headphone jack requires specific hardware support in each phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Just as media control buttons over headphone jack also does
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Yeah but if more phones did have that support that usage could've been ubiquitous
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It uses microphone pin for coax video out, which I'm sure nobody does any more
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, Maybe, but video grew far beyond single wire connection needs
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> It did?
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Eranuzan, Ken, If there are some people arround speaking Hebrew...
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Wait it uses the microphone pin?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, If it's vid out via 3.5mm jack, yes. Audio out as normal, and video on pin 4
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Sounds to me like a software fix is possible 🤔 or is there something different in hardware.......
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Not enough bandwidth on RCA for 4K video, for example
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, Hardware is needed
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Ah 4k
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Fuseteam, Sounds to me that hardware support is essential. (And improbable)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I guess you could hack something on software to scale down to 640x480, and just dump it to microphone, but it'd be slow and awful
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Might be ok to dump a YouTube video over, but not an interactive shell
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> So that means 640x480 is the limit huh
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Interesting
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Roughly that, yes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Now I do wonder how bad it would be tbh haha
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Take a screenshot on a modern phone, and resize it in gimp to 640x480
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> is there even still equipment that would take an analog 640x480 signal?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I have an HD TV that takes rca input yeah
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Or was it composite not sure atm
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> my tv has a vga in, but i don't think it would scale 640x480. it would have the mother of all bezels 😆
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 😂
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> the output could be smaller than on your device
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Wish mine had vga tbh haha
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Still laughing thanks to "mother of all bezels" 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, It would scale up probably.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> you don't know my tv 😭
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> #DisplayPortForLife tho
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> it's good at being a tv, but weird at being anything else
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Plug in an SNES and see
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> @Fuseteam, Like Surface Hub
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Surface hub?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Wuzzat🤪
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Oh my goodness that's expensive
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @jonny, I'm studying ancient Hebrew... does that count? :)
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> We have decided to support UBPorts Foundation and their projects together The Team Captain is @deleteus. @deleteus @sealofnova @HuseyinS @TGPResitOfficial @hwpplayer1 and other friends who have been there before We want to develop applications develop operating system adapt hardware and do other things for the needs of project
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, I don't think you qualify for language captain
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Who are you?  And who is 'we'?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, come on, coach.  Give me on try! ;)
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> [Edit] We have decided to support UBPorts Foundation and their projects together The Team Captain is @deleteus. @deleteus @sealofnova @HuseyinS @TGPResitOfficial @hwpplayer1 and other friends who have been there before We want to develop applications develop operating system adapt hardware and do other things for the needs of pro
<ubptgbot> ject https://t.me/UBports_TR
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> @wayneoutthere https://t.me/UBports_TR
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @hwpplayer1, thank you
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @wayneoutthere, We are UBPorts Turkey team
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @hwpplayer1, Ok, thank you for your patience.  We will communicate over the next few days but we will communicate *there* not here, and in other places becasue I'm pretty sure 1299 people here don't want to read about it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> can i get a +1 if you agree?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> we can even start a side lab, open, for anyone to discuss this topic
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> but we no longer need to use this SG to interrupt development
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> I agree
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> Isnt there a Welcomers group ?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> there is, and we'll get you a new 'Lab link' to discuss
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> Okay danke schön ofcourse we'll follow the rules
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> +1
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> ☝️
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> FOR ANYONE INTERESTED IN THE TURKISH GROUP CONVERSATION, JOIN THIS LINK TO WATCH, PARTICIPATE, ETC … https://t.me/joinchat/Baj4lhGOmNABsfHPyYFGVQ
<ubptgbot> <BPaiter> @wayneoutthere, Ty
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> [Edit] FOR ANYONE INTERESTED IN THE TURKISH GROUP CONVERSATION, JOIN THIS LINK TO WATCH, PARTICIPATE, ETC … https://t.me/joinchat/Baj4lhGOmNABsfHPyYFGVQ … TOPICS INCLUDE: … -GROUP ADMIN RIGHTS … -IS LIONEL RACIST? … -AND MORE!
<ubptgbot> <BPaiter> @wayneoutthere, Make a message with a channel then have all links to another groups about UBPorts
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> @wayneoutthere, Yay then I won't be alone I the group 😉
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Ok, back to Ubuntu Touch everyone!  Chop, chop!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Lol
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @BPaiter, Seems a very sensible idea. Saves jumping to the website and back
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> A discord server could work for that
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @wayneoutthere, @bsgri we need explanation on this topic. (-IS LIONEL RACIST?). This is not our fault. your problem
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> Focus on the topic people
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Indeed uhh
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Ubports uh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @sealofnova, Please stop spamming supergroup like this
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> What features does unity 7 have that unity 8 doesn't have yet?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, Way too many I guess
 * bshah puts told ya look about multiple groups
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Oh my
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Not that all of them belong in unity8
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> [Edit] FOR ANYONE INTERESTED IN THE TURKISH GROUP CONVERSATION, JOIN THIS LINK TO WATCH, PARTICIPATE, ETC … https://t.me/joinchat/Baj4lhGOmNABsfHPyYFGVQ … TOPICS INCLUDE: … -GROUP ADMIN RIGHTS … -AND MORE!
<ubptgbot> <sealofnova> @dohbee, I dont spam anymore. There is a blame here and we are not even allowed to make a explanation.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Like what doesn't belong? 🤔
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @sealofnova, you can discuss this and more in the link.  see you there
<ubptgbot> <bsgri> @sealofnova, lionel yanlış anladı özelden gerekeni yaptım siz kendinizle ilgili olan kısmı hallededin. … for english "there is no need to talk more here,its not my problem"
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Like if there's one feature of unity 7 that I find indispensable it's the HUD
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @sealofnova, Do it in the lab group please. After 3000+ messages across multiple groups, continuing to bring it up in supergroup is spamming.
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> I'm very interested a "heavy metal industrial" software development environment dedicated to Free Software rather than using any tool but directly developing it for our needs like Microsoft and Visual Studio or other companies who are the past and recently working Ubuntu SDK Team friends here ?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Uhh
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Comma's and periods are friends
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> yeah, sorry, that reads like one of those auto generated fake blogs
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> are you asking if there is an all-encompassing development suite for Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i believe there was talks of someone dusting off the old ubuntu SDK, but haven't heard if anything came of that...
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> Yes @YougoChats @Fuseteam an all encompassing development suite for our needs , i want to know who is responsible for that and who makes research for that
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> nobody on both i think
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right now no one, but you're welcome to grab and build the SDK and update it for today. After that's done and you've documented the steps, let us know so we can get the project rolling
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> I understand @UniversalSuperBox @YougoChats
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @hwpplayer1, Like i said to you in your group. There are a couple of people here working on some parts of the sdk such as revamping the ubuntu-ui-toolkit to use qqc2. and clickable has taken on the packaging & build environment parts of it. There isn't currently anyone working on the IDE part though as QtCreator/VSCode/Atom
<ubptgbot> /whatever you like using. Is good enough for now.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> if someone could make it (s)he'd be a hero!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Seabass would be cool to be a native IDE :)
<ubptgbot> <NeeDforKill> Hello guys
<ubptgbot> <NeeDforKill> i got my nexus 5, possible to install ubports from Windows ?
<ubptgbot> <NeeDforKill> i unlocked bootloader
<ubptgbot> <NeeDforKill> tryied to install it but stuck on Please reboot to bootloader, i already in it
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is. I suggest the Welcome & Install room. On the welcome link
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <NeeDforKill> hm, i do same as on video , even tried on ubuntu, ubports installer on ubuntu detected my phone, reboot it in to fastboot and ask me to connect usb
<ubptgbot> <NeeDforKill> that's all
<ubptgbot> <NeeDforKill> lsusb Bus 001 Device 010: ID 18d1:4ee0 Google Inc.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Those conversations can go on a bit. That is why we generally switch to the other room
<ubptgbot> <NeeDforKill> mb i need to update nexus 5 to last firmware , cos it come with android 6
<ubptgbot> <NeeDforKill> can i got link pls to Welcome & Install room
<ubptgbot> <NeeDforKill> i am using web version of telegram idk if it same as mobile
<ubptgbot> <NeeDforKill> found
<ubptgbot> <NeeDforKill> thanks
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Fwd from peternerlich: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <NeeDforKill> yes, idk why i ignored big JOIN Button (
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> test
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @padraic7a, Works 😂
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Eranuzan for Hebrew group ping @wayneoutthere
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> Where is the Hebrew group could you please givve us link @Flohack
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> [Edit] Where is the Hebrew group could you please givve us link @wayneoutthere
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @hwpplayer1, It might be about to be created
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> @peternerlich, Please add me too
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> you will know when it's created, process is started.  Look in news channel for language updates
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (I won't be pinging individually)
<ubptgbot> <hwpplayer1> Danke Schön Wayne
<ubptgbot> DJMAOMIX was added by: DJMAOMIX
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @DJMAOMIX, Hi DJ. Be sure to check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> nerd7473 was added by: nerd7473
<ubptgbot> <nerd7473> Could I use a Samsung Galaxy S4?
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @nerd7473, Hi and welcome, S4 not yet, check out this link pls https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Vladimir was added by: Vladimir
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Vladimir, Hello Vladimir check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Let us know if you need any assistance
<ubptgbot> <Vladimir> sure, ty
<ubptgbot> <Vladimir> any help with flashing nexus 4? Its about 4am and no way i could do it
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Legacy and a bit tricky. I suggest the install room, from the link I gave
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> Is it possible to switch off the phone screen when it's being used with slimport and mouse+keyboard ? as in turn it off until the cable is disconnected ,necessating the touchpad functionality again. It may reduce the power usage a bit. ( i know it theoretically should charge from he cable, but it doesn't with certain cables)
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> for me it would seem more intuitive that if i'm using mouse + keyboard insead, i should be able to press the power button on the phone to have it turn off the screen untill i press it a second time to turn it on again.
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> -- turn off the phone screen*
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> Hi everybody, how long will BQ M10FHD be supported?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @riccardovidotto, As long as it can be, i presume
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there is no set dates for support periods
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as long as someone can help maintain the device, it'll be supported to some extent
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> Ok, thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @SwizzlaKalongie, I think it's a hardware thing unless there's a software workaround....my way of reducing power consumption is turning off auto brightness and bring it down to the lowest
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @Javacookies, hmm... hardware....yup. i do the same with auto brightness... that way the battery discharge graph is nearly flat... any idea where i can look in the code tho? perhaps a script that gets triggered when the mouse is detected to activate desktop mode...??
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @Javacookies, -- just to check if indeed it's a hardware behavior and can't be changed.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, Software controls what happens, the behavior could be changed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SwizzlaKalongie, It's all in unity8. There's no support for the classic "don't suspend when laptop lid is cloed" feature in unity8 though, i don't think
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @SwizzlaKalongie, You reduces the battery comsumption putting "stop ubuntu-push-client" on the Terminal.
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @dohbee, interesting.... so to find out i'd need to talk to whoever is currently working on unity 8....
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SwizzlaKalongie, which is basically nobody really :)
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @Cesar_Herrera, hahah, why stop it from waking every 5 mins?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Cesar_Herrera, And then you don't get notifications. You an also just delete your U1 account and disable all notifications.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> account-polld eats way more battery than ubuntu-push-client would
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @dohbee, oh. but didn't marius talk about unity 8 porting on the community update? -- i was half asleep at the time... don't remember what they said.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SwizzlaKalongie, there have been people asking for ISOs for the x86 builds of it, but nobody is actually working on unity8 afaik. just the basics of getting what's in 16.04 updated to parity with what's in the 15.04 images
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think there's anyone actively involved that would know the code well enough to give you a meaningful discussion about what is essentially "lid close" behavior
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @dohbee, Yes if you have open the app. When you restat it comes the same.
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @dohbee, wow. sounds like it's gonna be trouble to get that truck rolling again when the time comes.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, well that's not true. i have been working on unity8 alot this week,
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Cesar_Herrera, turning the screen and backlight off will save way more power
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee, oh I see, I assume it was hardware because even in Android, you can't turn off the display when connected to a monitor, I think Windows Phone has this issue as well?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, oh? how so? packaging? or implementing features and bug fixes in the code?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, it now starts and runs really nice on bionic
<ubptgbot> <Cesar_Herrera> @dohbee, OK
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, Can you install it
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @mariogrip, oh. you're here :)  any comments on how to go about modifying the behavior of the screen ?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, Jep, add repo.ubports.com and install unity8-desktop-session
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 2560x1440) https://irc.ubports.com/jxTmBJHG.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip just delete all the payui stuff instead of just commenting it out :)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, yeah, i probobly could
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SwizzlaKalongie, what do you mean?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Have you filed a bug report @SwizzlaKalongie ?
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> well it's not a bug at the moment and i want to first ask here about it, if it's possible and what's involved before i file a feature enhancement report on the github page
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, anything is probably possible given enough effort.
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> and by asking about what part of the code handles that desktop mode switching i would be able to judge whether or not i have the skills to do it myself
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @SwizzlaKalongie, It's in unity8 https://github.com/ubports/unity8/tree/xenial/qml/Stage
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @mariogrip, k, thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> was about to make a patch for you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it looks like it's going to be more difficult than i thought to add that feature
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, this is good 'developer progress'.  This is 'almost news'.  When it 'has documentation about how to install' marketig will help promote.  How was that?  :)
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @dohbee, wow
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @dohbee, that was fast.... i'm still going thru the files trying to figure out what's going on
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> Unity 8 is a very interesting topic for me...I also tried to do a bit but no siginifcant result 😅...maybe we can have phone/tablet and desktop workspaces so that we can separate behaviors for each
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SwizzlaKalongie, ok, i think i know how to implement it now, but it's a bit complicated :)
<ubptgbot> <SwizzlaKalongie> @dohbee, i'm beginning to see that too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's a lot of stuff in unity8 that's a bit problematic, because it's basically written from the view of it only being used on phones/tablets, so there's still a lot that's incomplete
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not sure what the plans are, if any, for "finishing" out some of the stuff that was started at canonical, either
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip ^^ are there any concrete plans on that?
<ubptgbot> <Mappaschreck> Heu,
<ubptgbot> <Mappaschreck> Sorry
<ubptgbot> <Mappaschreck> I want to test uMatriks, what is the UBPorts Server for that?
<ubptgbot> <delijati> @Mappaschreck, i think there is no ubports matrix server ...
<ubptgbot> <delijati> just a uMatriks channel on matrix
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Im afraid we cannot do Plans beyond "16.04" and a few other important things. The existing devices need some love, and 1 or 2 new ports must happen too :)
<ubptgbot> <Mappaschreck> Ah, just the standard matrix url. Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Sure. I don't mean "is there a timeframe" as such. Just "is this something we know we want to do"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, but you can join the Unity8 group where discussions like that would happen
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Shall I PM you the name?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yep definitely Marius is more than happy when you offload such things to the peopel dealing with it already (in some way) =)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> [Edit] Yep definitely Marius is more than happy when you offload such things to the people dealing with it already (in some way) =)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Slowly we are growing our teams
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> There's a unity8 group?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yup,
<ubptgbot> <delijati> would also like to get the link
<ubptgbot> <delijati> as yunit.io was abandoned
<ubptgbot> <turanmahmudov> can you please give me the unity8 group link too?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It is for developer discussion only, so please refrain from joining if you are not expecting to contribute. Seriously. @ubports_unity8
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so uh yeah, @UniversalSuperBox go ahead and pm it to me, if it's meant to still be private-ish
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Meh, it's been public before.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And no noise problems yet
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It wouldn't be a challenge to guess it 😂
<ubptgbot> <turanmahmudov> @UniversalSuperBox, I guess you know that I won't spam or troll anyone there
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I would expect nothing less than stellar performance. 😉
<ubptgbot> <turanmahmudov> :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, why thinketh thee that there might grow noise? I'm in there and... Oh.. right.  I see! HAHA
<ubptgbot> ankaos was added by: ankaos
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello enes.You can find some introductory stuff at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> Hi
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> @turanmahmudov broder tranlate.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Please use English, enes, then everyone can understand you
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> [Edit] @turanmahmudov broder trasnlate.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ankaos, you can join @Ubports_TR for the Turkish language group
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I think this was english
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, My apologies
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But even if it was, I cant understand it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Was a request for translation
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I am humble
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> This last few posts should be framed somewhere.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> some kind of great moment in UBports world-wide community
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ha
<ubptgbot> habibedelicay was added by: habibedelicay
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Good evening, Habibe. Please check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Is there a more or less up to date list of what works on official devices with 16.04 and what not?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @NotKit, nope unfortunately
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, Guessing it is still a bit too random to allow a definitive list?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> There's some differences between classic and halium too I think
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, define random
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, I mean if it works sometimes and not others
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> uh?
#ubports 2018-02-20
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sometimes an app crashes everything, sometimes it doesn't
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Works for some people, not fir others, etc
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> No consistent pattern
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i believe NeKit meant hardware support on official devices
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] Works for some people, not for others, etc
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it's either implemented (supported) or not
<ubptgbot> <habibedelicay> @Stereofont, Do we have a software to analyze and understand logs ?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it's a binary value, quantum computing is not yet there
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i work on halium, and i feel NeKit's pain
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, Ah I see. I thought he meant general function
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Stereofont, only a few general apps are broken
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @habibedelicay, Logviewer app
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, even openstore works if you disable apparmor
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i used 16.04 as a daily driver for 3 days
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> (to test things out)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @habibedelicay, That will retrieve and display but not analyse
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @vanyasem, Brave
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @habibedelicay, May I ask, are you a developer?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, Everything works if you disable security, is not really working
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, but it kinda works
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Half points?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, rewriting apparmor rules is relatively easy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yeah, the same way I can bury all my cash in the yard, as a bank. :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Exactly, half points.
<ubptgbot> <habibedelicay> @Stereofont, We only use this account as our family to extend our business development science and other things
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, Assuming the rules specifically are the problem, and not some other weirdness
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @habibedelicay, I see, so more of education, science and experimentation?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, yeah, i haven't checked that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Would be nice to categorize the problems per device
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @habibedelicay, I asked because there are different rooms, appropriate to more specific issues. We have a Parents room, for example
<ubptgbot> <habibedelicay> @Stereofont, There are two person in our family @hwpplayer1 and my mom now i use my moms account i wanted my mom to know whats going on in many groups it works for my mom me and my mom working together with every issue
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @habibedelicay, I see. Well she might be interested in the Parent thing. You don't have to be in all the same groups
<ubptgbot> <habibedelicay> @Stereofont, Okay i will care
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Probably not in the unity8 development channel for sure.
<ubptgbot> <habibedelicay> It is a core group but for example UBPorts China is unnecessary
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well, whichever one of you is posting the "hello" gif, please avoid so in future. It is inappropriate. Thanks.
<ubptgbot> <habibedelicay> Danke Rodney
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Walid, are you available to review a written piece about your Moto G2 port?
<ubptgbot> <turanmahmudov> @ankaos, Thanks
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> # unity-system-compositor … Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> segfault is life
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> SIGSEGV is love
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh boy, and it's in libc.so.6
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This could be literally anything
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh my gosh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The logging function segfaults
<ubptgbot> <Keziiii> just use gdb
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's how I found that
<ubptgbot> <Keziiii> it should tell you the function inside libc, doesn't it?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> yup
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cWxVMqXHFS/
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> @dohbee, What would be the correct way to track the "app crashing" issue in 16.04? I installed in N5 and M10 and would like to help.
<ubptgbot> <Keziiii> @UniversalSuperBox, do a backtrace maybe
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PfXGGsFyf3/
<ubptgbot> <Keziiii> ah ok, i have no clue on how to fix that, just curious
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, it's having a good time
<ubptgbot> <Keziiii> I found the error
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ?
<ubptgbot> <Keziiii> https://github.com/MirServer/mir/blob/55fed7fe11f6b3ccd2c72cb8d82b89b0f550fc51/src/common/logging/logger.cpp#L34 … https://stackoverflow.com/a/29370138
<ubptgbot> <Keziiii> [Edit] I think I found the error
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Good spotting!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright @Keziiii, let's see if I did this right: https://ci.ubports.com/blue/organizations/jenkins/ubports%2Fmir/detail/PR-4/1/pipeline
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, it would seem I didn't
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> i had one job
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/R0eFZ0Pe.mp4
<ubptgbot> grOLo was added by: grOLo
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @UniversalSuperBox, is this arm or arms?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] is this arm or arm64?
<ubptgbot> <Walid> @UniversalSuperBox, Yes give me the doc , also i have friend teacher in english will help me.
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/wqZKBFg0.jpeg
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @gab11010, There is a testing protocol that you can sign up to, to provide feedback
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/6EEwB4SJ.webp
<ubptgbot> <unknown> Why is Yumi called Yumi? What does it stand for?
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> That is a well kept secret, I guess
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> But I bet on it it's nothing serious, but a pun
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Some say it resembles all of us in the community, Yu and MI
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Other people tend to believe Yumi just appeared and took over in an instant
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> But if you ask me, I think Yumi was @mariogrip stuffed animal which he used to sleep with.
<ubptgbot> * DanChapman spits coffeee across keyboard 😂😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Aj89GDDx.webp
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/eNx4vk6s.webp
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Mohannes, That's just got to be true!
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @DanChapman, Hahaha amazing
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/AVL0WzZf.webp
<ubptgbot> * mstfdurak
<ubptgbot> * mstfdurak
<ubptgbot> * mstfdurak
<ubptgbot> * mstfdurak
<ubptgbot> * mstfdurak
<ubptgbot> <gab11010> @Stereofont, you mean Quality Assurance and Testing group?
<ubptgbot> <SiscoGarcia> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/e46xuJoF.webp
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Mohannes, wut
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Don't try to deny it
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Lord Viking!
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/wvfTh4th.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mariogrip, Mohannes should be renamed to Grosshannes 😆
<ubptgbot> agurenko was added by: agurenko
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @gab11010, Yep
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @agurenko, Good morning Alex. Check this out if you are new https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> And if you happen to be a Russian speaker, we have a group for that 😎
<ubptgbot> <agurenko> @Stereofont, Thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <agurenko> @Stereofont, I'm fine here :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @agurenko, Great
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> So you are a developer?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Any Qt skills?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> This is the big, general group. We have some quieter corners where developers meet up
<ubptgbot> <agurenko> @Stereofont, Not a developer per se and no QT skills...well not yet at least :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @NotKit, 64
<ubptgbot> <agurenko> But wanna try to get a bit more involved and maybe eventually contribute something useful
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @agurenko, Okay. You can run the bar then 😄
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Have a look around and see what interests you. Check out Halium project maybe
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @UniversalSuperBox, ok, I had this issue as well then
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> the workaround was to comment error printing in vendor blob, that's what causes the crash, but it's hard to find the real culprit
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> it's related to https://github.com/libhybris/libhybris/pull/373, which I guess was not the proper fix
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> before all the apps crashed on exit
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> the weird thing is that according to backtrace it happens in logger from Linux side
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> Guys, did you see it (probably you did)? https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/samsung-launch-linux-on-galaxy-survey
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @giovanniiannotti, Yes. Has about the same status as a 'concept car' from the look of it
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Been there, done that: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_for_Android
<ubptgbot> <KunalBhat> Guys
<ubptgbot> <KunalBhat> Can i build UBports over Halium5.1?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @unknown, it's first usage can be tracked back to some of the earliest Ubuntu Touch Audiocasts, we have been told.  Although they claim to be the un-authorized voice of the ubports community, they may be connected with this name.  More on this and other news as the story develops...
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @wayneoutthere, "They"
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Mohannes, did someone ask for a bat?  i don't see any such request above....  anyone? someone?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @KunalBhat, I think that depends on the device. You would benefit from being in the Halium group if you are porting
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> (Photo, 640x640) https://irc.ubports.com/vyrwdRrV.png Did someone ask for a logo thief?  Why are you still using my logo, Mayne(Outthere)?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, I like the stuffed toy version better
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> it's war!
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @wayneoutthere, It's Mar!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/kwHWMln9.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/najEr2fQ.mp4
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Now you're just spamming SG yourself. Please stop @Mohannes @wayneoutthere!
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> It's not spamming, it's being active
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Ok, fine. but just one more
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> GIT!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/ACj8isNN.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @admin, please ban this canadian fellow.
<ubptgbot> <KunalBhat> @Stereofont, Oh I'll ask there
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @KunalBhat, 👍
<ubptgbot> <KunalBhat> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <KunalBhat> :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Mohannes, Canadians cannot be banned.  We represent all nations and someone will always feel sorry for us.
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> GIT!
<ubptgbot> Aravind was added by: Aravind
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Does ubports installer works offline
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @Aravind, no, it identifies the device and then downloads the needed image
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @Aravind, [Edit] no, it identifies the device and then downloads the required image
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Does it need unlocked bootloader for nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> it does
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aravind, https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome worth reading if you are new 😎
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> When will anbox officially comes to UT
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Aravind, No date, sorry. When its ready, its ready :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aravind, It also needs MTP mode as default and USB debugging authorised
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> I am little hesitate to install UT is it worth trying or is it still in beta
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Were you the person that said 'Where is the UBports employees?" last week?
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Yea
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Ok, so I think many of us individually answered many of these questions last week.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> if you follow here you will stay in contact plus there is a news channel
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Aravind, The stable version is stable, as the name suggests. But if you can use it daily depends on what you need from a mobile OS
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Here is the link to subscribe; https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> R u the one who is answering questions in UT PODCAST IN youtube
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aravind, If you are a person who absolutely must have WhatsApp,  then you will not be happy. If you are not dependent on those big proprietary things, I think you will be very happy with it
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Aravind, Me?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> (Voice, 0s) https://irc.ubports.com/lr2VDJ52.oga
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> All of u
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Everyone answers questions, if they know the answer
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Not all of us, here are 1300 people subscribed
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Ismaelbonato, MC Ismael 😆
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, +1 we are a Community
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Aravind, So you also answer questions?
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Me, iam just new here
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Great, here is a link you will benefit from: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aravind, If you need help, always ask. If it is a longer discussion, the Welcome room is great for that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Walid second ping, are you able to review some writing on your g2 port?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Aravind, do you know http://docs.ubports.com/
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Walid, This
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> why did that not notify me
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Nooo idea
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Telegram is messed up here. Servers cutting out
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Western Europe
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> England to Italy
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Patchy
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think this group resides in there somewhere
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> uMatriks, O' where art thou, uMatriks?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Would be good if everyone here knew what fallback arrangements to use. Even if only a web page for updates
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> #ubports on freenode
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> True. If it is only regional
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We will have to dig into our history books to remind ourselves about the 'irc' thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, i don't understand that
<ubptgbot> <bhdouglass> @Stereofont, Lol!
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> https://twitter.com/UBports/status/965946696885788672
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> ^ that was nice to see! :D
<ubptgbot> §§§§ππ𧧧§ was added by: §§§§ππ𧧧§
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @popeydc, \o/
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> I passed the link on to Stef, who was responsible for shipping them.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @popeydc, We need to get those flashed with the correct OS :)
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> Yeah! :D
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> Nice photo.
<ubptgbot> <anpok> oh what is there on there on the right?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @§§§§ππ𧧧§, Hello SSS. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @anpok, It's an Aquaris
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @anpok, E5 possibly?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @DanChapman, Jep E2
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @DanChapman, [Edit] Jep E5
<ubptgbot> <mstfdurak> बी
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @popeydc, Thanks Alan!
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> The mysterious poster...was me
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @popeydc, Thank Stef for me!
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> i did :)
<ubptgbot> <§§§§ππ𧧧§> Unsupported characters
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Users are welcome to join the UBports Museum group 🤗
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @anpok, Looks like someone trying to root the bootloader?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @§§§§ππ𧧧§, I did look
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @mariogrip, GET TO WORK MARIUS!
<ubptgbot> <anpok> I thought the E5 edge was bigger.. so I assumed it was something newer than the E5
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Mohannes, he's up to his elbows in unity8 currently
<ubptgbot> <Walid> @UniversalSuperBox, hi sorry, ok i'm available no
<ubptgbot> <Walid> @UniversalSuperBox, [Edit] hi sorry, ok i'm available now
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, PM'd it to you
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @UniversalSuperBox, Dalton be Durstin
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> I heared UT has Loqui im whatsapp alternative, how is it
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Was it great
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @popeydc, awesome! time for a raffle! or an app development contest :P … or hackathon for fixing bugs :D
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/0wbKMc0i.mp4
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Aravind: … I heared UT has Loqui im whatsapp alternative, was it great
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Aravind, yes it was great
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> not anymore though
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> it uses an old protocol to work with whatsapp, and whatsapp stopped supporting that protocol
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aravind, Anbox is really the only solution to that
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> ^that or whatsapp web, which isn't much of a solution 😞
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Can I install anbox  where is it
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aravind, Still experimental. We wouldn't advise it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It can be installed on the Pro5 or M10 tablet and only on 16.04, which is not ready for daily use. https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Anbox is a compatbility layer that lets you run android apps on linux distributions.
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> Anyone can try to log in with hotmail on browser on Ubuntu Touch latest stable? Keyboard doesn't come up when writing the password.
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> I am on nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Gabriele, Dekko2?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I thought Hotmail was dead 😐
<ubptgbot> <Michele> @popeydc, what's going on here? what are all those phones?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> even with anbox, you may not be happy with whatsapp on ubuntu, i suspect. unless maybe you install google play services and get them working on it, too
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Michele, Canonical sent us some phones
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> From the seeeeeeecret vault of Shuttleworth
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> We had a cupboard full of phones, so I asked to send them to Ubports
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh wait I wasn't supposed to mention that
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> Someone in our office wiped them all before sending them
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> That's not all of them.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You make things so much less interesting. :P
<ubptgbot> <Michele> wow😆
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @popeydc, Wait wut....THERE IS MORE!!
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> (Sticker, 482x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Uob2FRtz.webp
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> I asked them to ship the ones that had been wiped already, there will still some left to wipe
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> But Stef is busy, so finding time to wipe a ton of machines is difficult
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Poor Stef...
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @popeydc, If all goes to plan, we will have a procedure for flashing, up and running in no time (back me up on this @mariogrip)
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> What a wonderful time to be alive
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> Yes. Indeed
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Mohannes, Jep! Alan alredy got the installer installed so maybe he can come and help haha :P
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> Ha BEST IDEA EVER
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, If he haven't removed it yet :P
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> what phones are available?? this is really cool! … Marius will create a bot to automate all the developments on these phones :P
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @Javacookies, What about Samsung phones? >_>
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Javacookies, Jep, yumi will help
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @mariogrip, Alan is important. Tiny projects like ours are not worthy of his attenion.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @tsimonq2, Now that's an old meme
<bshah> ^^
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> @Stereofont, I see. Well, they could decide to do good and donate a few millions to UBports. ;-)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @giovanniiannotti, Oddly, that would destroy what we are about. But the profits they make in five seconds would be a nice catch
<ubptgbot> <giovanniiannotti> @Stereofont, A real existential paradox.
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> dear list, is there any reason my Bq E5 why does not remember any tabs opened in the browser next time i open the app?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I've just made my first webapp (thanks to the amazing app by @cibersheep @mateosalta & @Jujuyeh) … https://open-store.io/app/badnews.advocatux
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @wayneoutthere maybe it's interesting for UBp Parents because the web is made by DROG. They develop programs and courses and conduct research aimed at recognizing disinformation, especially online. More info at https://www.aboutbadnews.com/
<ubptgbot> <Michele> is there anyone having problems with the hotspot on the nexus 5 (hammerhead)? When I try ti set it up, it takes lots of time and I don't know what to do...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Michele, Ignore the pulldown menu and create it in Settings. That may solve the problem
<ubptgbot> <Michele> I'm already in settings
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Install the log viewer app and see if you find anything interesting in the logs. Open a terminal and type dmesg | tail right after you switched hotspot on or off
<ubptgbot> <Michele> which log should I look at in the app?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Good question
<ubptgbot> <Michele> `applications-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log`?
<ubptgbot> <Michele> wow, the app frozened when I tapped on PasteBin 😂
<ubptgbot> <Michele> how can I get the log from adb?
<ubptgbot> Darian was added by: Darian
<ubptgbot> <Michele> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/BdmNPD4k.png
<ubptgbot> <Michele> ok this is the log...
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> There’s multiple weird things in there, but what stands out to me is the no interface for NetworkManager part
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think you need to look at syslog perhaps, system-settings log will only have the log for the system settings app, not what network-manager and friends are doing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, Nah, that's fine. It doesn't do full dbus introspection, is all that means
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You need to look at `/var/log/syslog` to see what's going on
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @Michele, Create hotspot from settings menu. And let it create passwd for you. I didn't get it working with my own passwd.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Michele, also is this d820 or d821 ?
<ubptgbot> Sergey Shemyakin was added by: Sergey Shemyakin
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Darian, Hello. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <rchar66> Hi everybody!
<ubptgbot> <rchar66> So has anybody tried installing something like GIMP on Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rchar66, You can use it via libertine, afaik
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @rchar66, Maybe this is what you're looking for: … https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html
<ubptgbot> <rchar66> Yes, that is what I'm talking about. But, has anybody tried it? What is the performance like?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> depends on which device, but performance should mostly be fine. there may be some odd-ish usability issues though, as i don't think gimp has really been tested too heavily
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The three-window thing might completely screw up on a staged device
<ubptgbot> <rchar66> Can't it be used as a one window application?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it can, I guess that'd fix it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, it works a bit better as the one window app style
<ubptgbot> <rchar66> I'm looking to put it on my BQ M10FHD tablet.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i would say just install it and try. worst case you hate it and uninstall it :)
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @rchar66, I tried it, it creates three windows, there is a little button in the top left of the window that make you change window
<ubptgbot> <rchar66> Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Just thought I'd ask if anybody has tried it yet.
<ubptgbot> <rchar66> Thanks for the help.
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> Performance is ok, but for advance use I think not, since XMir has no hardware acceleration on amrhf
<ubptgbot> AmolithSeregion was added by: AmolithSeregion
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> I need help installing UT on my Nexus 5. Anyone willing to help?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome seek out the welcome and install room here. Plus lots of other stuff
<ubptgbot> <rchar66> @TronFortyTwo, Is there any other programs that might work better than GIMP? For minimal photo editing.
<ubptgbot> frozenphone was added by: frozenphone
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @rchar66, I don't know
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @rchar66, There is a webapp…
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> My pipe won't light!  … Don't worry.  There's a webapp!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rchar66, https://open-store.io/app/instantfx.sverzegnassi maybe?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> There are lots of other apps in the ubuntu archive you can install under libertine too, but i'm not sure how well any of them work specifically under libeertine on the m10 (or elsewhere)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also i have no idea what the feature sets of them might be
<ubptgbot> <rchar66> @dohbee, I have that installed and have used it a couple of times. It works really well. Maybe I should just stick to that app.
<ubptgbot> <Michele> @dohbee, d821
<ubptgbot> <Michele> @samitormanen, thanks I'll try👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Michele, Ah, I know there are some radio related issues on d821, so hotspot may have some problems there too i guess.
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @rchar66, I used gimp and found it OK. There is a setting for one window IIRC. A more lightweight alternative I like is Pinta.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @rchar66 the photopea web app comes to mind
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Totally, Photopea works great thanks for the hard work of our fellow friends from the Openstore @mateosalta
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @malditobastardo, +1
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Who's going to MWC?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> I'm heading to Barcelona ASAP and I hope I can catch the event
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> MWC is $$$$$$
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Mhmm, we got to go last year because Canonical was super generous
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> like, the cheapest pass is 800 EUR
<ubptgbot> <Navax> @dohbee, There are tricks
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Like "Get sponsored by Canonical" :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, like having your employer send you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or buying tickets
<ubptgbot> <Navax> You can register without pay it and some generous company usaly pays the bill
<ubptgbot> Prhys97 was added by: Prhys97
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> can anyone with some regex understanding and five minutes join OT please?
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> [Edit] can anyone with some regex understanding and five minutes join @UBports_OT please?
<ZeroPointEnergy> halium-boot + UBports Xenial on Samsung Galaxy S7 https://youtu.be/8SHp7WaZueQ , There is probably a lot of stuff not working. But it boots!
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> woah
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> is that exynos or snapdragon?
<ZeroPointEnergy> yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> but which?
<ZeroPointEnergy> Exynos 8890 Octa
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is there a qcom model of the S7, @Lyokanthrope ?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> yeah
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I'm fairly sure
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> darn
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> RIP US
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> and it has a locked bootloader across the board
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Looks like that didn't stop ZeroPointEnergy
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> oh the exynos models are unlocked
<ZeroPointEnergy> it was not locked
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I'm saying the (US?) Snapdragon models are locked
<ZeroPointEnergy> you just have to tab seven times on the release number :-D
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, the only place that would get Qcom is US and maybe Japan
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because CDMA
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And Qualcomm practically owning CDMA
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Yes, US S7 is locked bootloader.  Not sure any exynos models have wide coverage on US LTE bands.  I keep meaning to look into that.
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> pretty sure the global exynos model supports most US LTE bands at least on AT&T and T-Mobile
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, but not CDMA
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So no Verizon or Sprint
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> yep
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> business as usual
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Everyone else gets the cool phones
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Verizon ruins everything
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> the easy solution is to just not use verizon :V … (yes I know it's not that easy, I'm just being a goof)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> USA needs to join the EU
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The EU was our idea, even. :P
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> And Churchill
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Don't give Verizon money
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> OT ahem …
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, My understanding is they have plenty already
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> "Don't give Verizon money" is always on topic. :P
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I meant EU
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Just like "Don't give Apple money" or "Don't give Google money"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well, don't buy wireless anywat
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @UniversalSuperBox, Just don't give any company ever any money
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @Lyokanthrope, Just looked it up, and you are correct.  For some reason I was thinking most Exynos didn't have band 17, which AT&T relied on heavily in my area. … Unfortunately the hand-me-down I could probably get from one of my relatives is a locked down AT&T model.  Grrr.
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> @Lyokanthrope, [Edit] Just looked it up, and you are correct.  For some reason I was thinking most Exynos didn't have band 17, which AT&T relied on heavily in my area.  But the S7 does. … Unfortunately the hand-me-down I could probably get from one of my relatives is a locked down AT&T model.  Grrr.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Buy one from euro ebay
#ubports 2018-02-21
<ubptgbot> <devsigma_bot> @ZeroPointEnergy, Wow
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Where are the background for UT stored?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ATTENTION UBAM!  … Power User Guide Needed … (too bad we don't have one)
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Jaume81> @ZeroPointEnergy, How does work daily? The Ubuntu apps like calendar, contacts, call, message, etc.
<ubptgbot> <Jaume81> And Galaxy S7 Edge?
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @Michele, Oh, and I just remembered that after updating radio firmware to latest, it worked much better. If I remember right, @Flohack did some guide how to change it. It is not very hard, download factory image, extract radio image and flash it..
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @samitormanen, Fun fact: Upgrading the radio FW on N5 did not make much change for battery, but now in the office building we got GSM repeaters and there it disconnects every few minutes. I think I downgrade again lol
<lotuspsychje_> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-donates-ubuntu-phones-to-ubports-to-continue-ubuntu-touch-development-519877.shtml
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @Flohack, Damn, not so funny. 😕 … In my case it helped a lot about everything. Gsm/data is now very stable, and it also stays 4g much better. But this is of course here in Finland where I live. Others results may vary a lot. Luckily it is very easy to go back to original/older.
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Big respect to Canonical for that donation! 👍
<ubptgbot> Roe Jogan was added by: Roe Jogan
<ubptgbot> <Roe Jogan> Roe Jogan: … JOE ROGAN EXPERIENCE … @joeroganexperience  … Join the chat
<ubptgbot> <speedytree> @lotuspsychje_, Thanks to Canonical™ For that donation! 👍
<lotuspsychje> speedytree, yeah cool
<ubptgbot> <Roe Jogan> Roe Jogan: … JOE ROGAN EXPERIENCE … @joeroganexperience  … Join the chat
<ubptgbot> <TrojusVerbulo> Any UB ports for Samsung note 3?
<ubptgbot> <speedytree> @TrojusVerbulo, I'm sorry Ubports is not available for Note 3. You can do it yourself :) and you can check official devices : devices.ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <speedytree> @TrojusVerbulo, Documents will guide you :) docs.ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <speedytree> @TrojusVerbulo, [Edit] Documents will guide you about porting :) docs.ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <TrojusVerbulo> Thanks I couldn't seem to find that
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @TrojusVerbulo, Flo has started a port but it is fir 3 Neo
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @TrojusVerbulo, [Edit] Flo has started a port but it is for 3 Neo
<ubptgbot> <mehmetalihzr> Note 3 and S3 neo are different
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @mehmetalihzr, +1 exactly
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Prhys97, Hi Sergio, … Welcome! Do not forget to check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome … Not-a-bot™ Ask, chat, explore!
<ubptgbot> <SleazyG> @Stereofont, Thx
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Roe Jogan, Hi Roe: you may want to visit: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Roe Jogan, Always check with an admin before promoting outside groups. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Roe Jogan> Ok thanks
<ubptgbot> batuhanTa was added by: batuhanTa
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Welcome to the Supergroup @batuhanTa! If you haven't already, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @batuhanTa, We have groups in various languages. That may assist you?
<ubptgbot> <Roe Jogan> Wats this group about
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Roe Jogan, In short. People interested http://ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Roe Jogan, [Edit] In short. People interested in http://ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @SleazyG, Yes and on top of this I am afraid we do not have support/use for the stylus in the Note series
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Is there any way to use a global dark theme? All the white hurts my eyes in the morning even with the brightness ask the way down plus I justvorefer dark themes.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Unfortunately not. The light theme is the default and it's up to each app to switch to the dark or custom theme.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Is there a way to switch like the keyboard theme?
<ubptgbot> <SleazyG> @Flohack, Why not?
<ubptgbot> <SleazyG> @Flohack, [Edit] Why ?
<ubptgbot> <SleazyG> You must support
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Basically the stylus will work like your finger. But we do not have any app that can take written input, for example. We do not have any handwriting recognition etc. That would be the added value for a stlyus
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @AmolithSeregion, By editing the keyboards qml source code. It should be just an import and a property change IIRC … ```import Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark 1.3``` … And then in the change the theme in an oncompleted handler … ```Component.onCompleted: Theme.name = "Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark"```
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @AmolithSeregion, [Edit] By editing the keyboards qml source code. It should be just an import and a property change IIRC … ```import Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark 1.3``` … And then to the change the theme in an oncompleted handler … ```Component.onCompleted: Theme.name = "Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark"```
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @AmolithSeregion, [Edit] By editing the keyboards qml source code. It should be just an import and a property change IIRC … ```import Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark 1.3``` … And then to change the theme in an oncompleted handler … ```Component.onCompleted: Theme.name = "Ubuntu.Components.Themes.SuruDark"```
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> not sure actually if the import is needed or not
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Docs suggest not https://api-docs.ubports.com/sdk/apps/qml/Ubuntu.Components/Theme.html?highlight=theme
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @DanChapman, Alright, I'll look into that! Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Roe Jogan, really interesting... you invited us to a group of yours before you knew what group you joined?  did you accidentally click a link to get here and then accidentally paste that invite when you joined?  First time I've ever seen this...
<ubptgbot> Tac_Tec_Oficial was added by: Tac_Tec_Oficial
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Tac_Tec_Oficial, Hello Daniel. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome if you are new
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> Zero? What is your s7 device name ? CSC etc.?
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> Fwd from ZeroPointEnergy: <ZeroPointEnergy> halium-boot + UBports Xenial on Samsung Galaxy S7 https://youtu.be/8SHp7WaZueQ , There is probably a lot of stuff not working. But it boots!
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> @ZeroPointEnergy, Zero? What is your s7 device name ? CSC etc.?
<ZeroPointEnergy> have to check
<ZeroPointEnergy> Is there an easy way to read this from the device?
<bshah> "this"?
<ubptgbot> Mark was added by: Mark
<ZeroPointEnergy> CSC
<bshah> ZeroPointEnergy: maybe getprop?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @ZeroPointEnergy, You can look in any About secion maybe, or if you got adb access then try getprop | grep device
<ZeroPointEnergy> [ro.cm.device]: [herolte]  the product model is SM-G930F
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Is there a way to install an app not from the OpenStore? I'd like to have Dropbox sync with a folder in my filesystem rather than using the web app.
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> @ZeroPointEnergy, Very good , International Version
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> If you are not on the News Channel (Rodney) then you just missed BIG NEWS!  You can get it by clicking this link now.  Do it.  Click the link: https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @wayneoutthere, I didn't know there was a news channel; thanks!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hows' that sound @dohbee ??? I HELPED someone!!!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/lIbw10cJ.mp4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> uhm, ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, Is there a dropbox for ubuntu phone that's not in the store?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, I'm asking if there's a way to install a "normal" Ubuntu app as you would on desktop Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's what libertine is for
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but dropbox is not even a "normal" ubuntu app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the package you install in ubuntu is not the dropbox client. it's just a bit of UI in nautilus, which will download the client in the background
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does dropbox ship an ARM build?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nautilus-dropbox is only available on x86
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @Mark, Hi, Mark, here is an importat Welcome starter link for You: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Mark> :) Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Are there some docs for all this somewhere? I haven't found any as I've looked around
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @bhdouglass, Thank you. I know it's annoying when new users ask questions when there is already documentation for it that answers those questions
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, Nextcloud us the most popular on here
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, [Edit] Nextcloud is the most popular on here
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @AmolithSeregion, Do not hesitate to ask, we have a 24h team here for new commers. 👍
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, If i set up a nextcloud server at home, how do I access it from, say, school?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is multiplatform
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Join the Cloud group
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, That didn't even connect
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> UBports_cloudsters
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I think
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> https://t.me/UBports_Cloudsters
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> look at me help, mom!!!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You can also run your own local server
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Maybe school server?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, The same way you would access your web server or e-mail at home, while at school, I guess? I have an OpenVPN server too, so I can VPN into my home network to connect to e-mail or dlna or whatever
<ubptgbot> giusemaya was added by: giusemaya
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @giusemaya, Hi Guise, here a welcome starting page for you https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Networking confuses me to no end. If you have a VPN server at home, how can you use it? Don't you need a public and static IP address for it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well my ip never changes, even though it's not static, since i have gigabit fiber
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but when the ip changes, i just update DNS with new IP, and i use a hostname to connect
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> my router has a public IP of course, and it blocks most everything, but i can forward anything through it i want to, so i forward one port for VPN, so i can get in
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> granted my vpn doesn't work right now for some reason and i have no idea why. something in upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04 on my server broke it i guess
<ubptgbot> Mariomac66 was added by: Mariomac66
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @Mariomac66 here is an importat Welcome starter link for You: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Would you mind walking me through that whole process sometime?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, I doubt I would have the time, unfortunately. But there is plenty of documentation around OpenVPN, and network config in Ubuntu. And very helpful communities. If you want to ask such questions in this community, @ubports_ot might be a better place to discuss it
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Is there a list of all the UBports channels somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the welcome page i guess?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Welcome page for what?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> I keep seeing references to so many channels that I didn't know existed but there's nothing about them all on UBports.com
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Kidzwai was added by: Kidzwai
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, Some users have a 'join every channel' mentality,  as if collecting them for a hobby. Some are busy with people doing work, so the preference is to keep them as quiet and activity based areas
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, [Edit] Some users have a 'join every channel' mentality,  as if collecting them for a hobby. Some groups are busy with people doing work, so the preference is to keep them as quiet and activity based areas
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, well said man.  that is exactly what's up
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, That makes sense. I try to only join channels (for anything, not just Telegram) that pertain to what I'm doing
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> on that note, UBAM is working on a 'master list' and will soon (soon) publish some kind of public group list (in addition to welcome page)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, +1
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> So what is the Supergroup for?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> [Edit] So what is the Supergroup for? What kinds of things are "on-topic" for this channel?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Supergroup is the town square. Public place for everyone and everything
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Alright.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Off topic is aircraft design, embroidery, undersea exploration …
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, except Churchill
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, Alright lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> offtopic is anything not related to ubports
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> an ubuntu phone/tablet embroidery app would totally be on topic
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Unless in small quantities. Fun is not entirely off topic
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Or an aircraft design app
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is to be honest not very severe here
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, sorry, but i don't like profiteering warmonger racists :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, yes, that's the point i was making :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I concur
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Stereofont, Whats the problem with people joining a group just to watch without disturbing anyone? Especially if they think they might be helpful, but first want to check what is happening and how the team is working.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's fine... until it's not.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @jonny, No problem. Just a matter of balance. Some want to watch before they get involved. It depends on the attitude of the individual. Halium was badly disrupted by 'tourists' for a time
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Does anyone know how to call a specific font in an .XML file for display in an app?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, don't quite understand the question (there's an app dev channel too btw)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Say if I want to use a custom installed font within XML for display in an app (not for Ubuntu, but developed in Ubuntu). How do I do this?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And how custom? This custom:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://www.dafont.com/streamster.font
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> xml files are just data. they don't generally specify fonts
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so i still don't quite understand what you're trying to do exactly
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> According to this they can?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://developer.android.com/guide/topics/ui/look-and-feel/fonts-in-xml.html
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ie, what are you trying to display with said font, and in what app? a custom app, or web stuff, or what?
<ubptgbot> <JhoeyLennon> I
<ubptgbot> <JhoeyLennon> E
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well that's embedding a font for use by the Android toolkit in Android 8+
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not a general thing. it's a thing specific to android and you do it how they tell you to do it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ie, the sdk should tell you (but this is now off topic for ubports supergroup i think)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 960x544) https://irc.ubports.com/h8xKmu9y.png I want to, if possible, show the string VitaShell in a custom font.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Unless VitaShell has a specific way to do that, you can't
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know how it does things, but i'm pretty sure it's not an android toolkit app
<ubptgbot> <spfox0> Why does snap packages doesn't resume downloading after an interruption?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you should probably ask the vitashell devs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @spfox0, a bug in snapd
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Fair enough, I'll take your word for it, but I'll also ask Vita devs in general. It's possible to specify the colour of the text, but I won't disagree that font specification would be a whole other beast.
<ubptgbot> <spfox0> So… any plan of official ports on new devices?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hi @spfox0, that's a question that's answered in our FAQ: https://ubports.com/community/faq
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> "Will you port to my device, which is not currently in the core devices or legacy devices list?"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, there's a difference between "specify a font family to use" and "embed a ttf inside an xml file as a resource for the toolkit" too
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> So I guess a collary to what you just said is "is there a way to specify my font as one of a family, so that I could use it as in your former comparitive?"
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *comparative
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And, would that be dependent on the specific hardware the app is built for?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> http://wololo.net/2017/09/25/can-now-customize-hacked-ps-vitas-fonts-worth-risk/
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hmmm maybe not worth the risk.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, it depends on the software loading the fonts, which perhaps also is dependent on the underlying OS for how that's done
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but at this point, i think we should move to @ubports_ot for any further discussion on that topic
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> No problem, that gives me a good idea, thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Which group would I joinfor app development?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, Answered
<ubptgbot> Dennis Shimer was added by: Dennis Shimer
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Dennis Shimer, https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome hello Dennis, you can get up to speed with this link
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Any idea why my notes continually disappear?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, Notes?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, In the Notes app
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, Sounds like a bug. Hopefully someone will come along who knows
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Should I add a screenshot or no?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Wait until someone picks it up. If there are 800 messages it my get submerged
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I didn't find that in OpenStore. Have you tried QuickMemo?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> No but I will. It's the default Notes app I think
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I don't have it. uWriter if you want to write longer, formatted documents
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I think you somehow got something from the old store
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Probably someone needs to upload it there?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> QuickMemo may be the successor
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://launchpad.net/reminders-app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, The app description says quick memo is no longer maintained
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it doesn't look to be a fork of the reminders app?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i miss the original notes app though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which reminders-app replaced
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Notes was an Evernote application
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I can't see the author
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, reminders-app is evernote, but i think it also does offline notes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, quickmemo is @sverzegnassi  … lp:reminders-app was a core app maintained by the core apps team
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Reminders doesn't come up when searching for notes 🙂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, nobody uploaded it to open store it seems; as i first said about it :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> reminders-app is installed by default though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least on the last 15.04 builds
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> So an app gap, along with twilight screen dimming …
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Volunteers please step forward
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @Stereofont, Volunteers? I like volunteering
<ubptgbot> <Greg> Is camera flash/flashlight disabled on fairphone on current stable build
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm more of a volunteller
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Greg, Flashlight as in torch was causing LED to burn out in some devices. That may have been disabled. Camera flash is okay I thought?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Camera module 1 or 2?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, the camera on the screen side has a flash?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, there's two modules
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 2 is an upgrade
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The flash is integrated into the module
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @dohbee, looks like it's installed on 16.04 images still too. weird
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> how is it pulling that to build rootfs, if ubuntu store is down?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's built as a deb
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Greg, I have module 2. No flash, when flash is set to On
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, no, it's a click in /usr/share/click/preinstalled/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> next to openstore
<ubptgbot> <Greg> Camera flash doesn't seem to work for me, just checked the flash is fine reinstalling android, this is camera module 2
<ubptgbot> <Greg> Everthing else is fine though
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Greg, Confirmed. A bug
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Also noticed that the default resolution in camera app is the lowest. 0.9 megapixels. You have to manually select 12 megapixels
<ubptgbot> <Greg> Ooh I will definitely do that thanks for the heads up
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Why would anyone want small, blurry photos? ??
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, I had a lot of issues with 5MB pictures on E5, for example. COnstantly Apps were closed, I could not even transfer a pic from the camera to telegram. Plus people with a data plan that has not so much bandwidth. Of course the smallest resolutions are not rly usable
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I understand. A resizing app is another to add to the list then 😎
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> and if you attach kind of 10 photos TG hardcrash and you have to reinstall all over again
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @malditobastardo, Oops
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, No it does not help. The way how data exchange is made between apps will also lead to issues with the resizing app. See InstantFX, the same. Lot out of memory conditions.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> The whole Content hub concepot expects unlimited storage and RAM it seems lols
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Actually resizing doesn't help if the camera app itself crashes on BQ 4.5 and E5
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Because all Apps are protected, all data must pass through memory
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, Did only happen for me with HDR mode 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "IF you use all the RAM things die"
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Would it be a simple matter to have different resolution defaults for different devices?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Just asking …
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Poor solution to a problem unrelated to the camera itself, though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The default size should be the native size for the camera, really
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I guess the answer is just to raise awareness that the setting is there
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, agreed. And I think its still the case with a fresh install, someone should check
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> A first use flag?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> well the first use flag is implicit done by having no setting in the settings file or db, and then it applies a default value
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> thats how I solve this normally
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> when i open camera app, it only has fine/normal/basic
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it deafults to "normal"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> whatever that means
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i presume it is not the native camera resolution
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I have about 20 possibles, including 4:3 and 16:9
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Many Android phones will run at lower than native by default though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Processing time is probably the reason there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this is on my n5 with 16.04
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Yeah, some have some pretty crazy megapixel cameras, i guess just for the marketing aspect
<ZeroPointEnergy> hmm, somehow I'm still missing symlinks. I just got wifi working by simply "ln -s /android/system/etc/wifi /etc/wifi" because it was looking for /etc/wifi/nvram_net.txt_c0 but that was under /android/system/...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Zero is there no irc link to Halium group?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> He's there
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Ah okay
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it's specifically Ubuntu Touch
<ZeroPointEnergy> yes, I try to get ubuntu touch running
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sorry. I wasn't clear where he would get the most useful replues
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] Sorry. I wasn't clear where he would get the most useful replies
<ZeroPointEnergy> I have the very strange issue that the onscreen keyboard is not showing up :-)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's not very strange
<ZeroPointEnergy> I wanted to hear that
<ZeroPointEnergy> :-)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's an unfortunately common issue
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It's a feature
<ZeroPointEnergy> any hints where I have to look to fix it?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can do `stop maliit-server`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> and then `maliit-server`
<ZeroPointEnergy> that is the onscreen keyboard service? Looks like it crashes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> debugging time
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, without `start` ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh right
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, so that it's run manually
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Without environment and so
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it has a log in .cache/upstart/ too no?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It shoudl
<ZeroPointEnergy> Ah, I0m just too dumb and tried to run it as root. With phablet the keyboard now shows up
<ZeroPointEnergy> nice, wifi is working now that I can enter the password :-)
<ZeroPointEnergy> but all the apps are still crashing
<ubptgbot> <speedytree> @ZeroPointEnergy, Very good , arm64?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, there seems to be a need to add some device-specific apparmor rules for new devices
<ZeroPointEnergy> @speedytree yes
<ZeroPointEnergy> but 32bit rootfs
<ubptgbot> <speedytree> That's very good news for Sam users...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i wonder if there's some way to put the device-specific apparmor bits inside the custom tarball, instead of having to merge them all into apparmor-easyprof
<ubptgbot> Augusto Biollo was added by: Augusto Biollo
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Augusto Biollo, Hi Augusto here is an importat Welcome starter link for You: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Augusto Biollo, There are also language groups
<rpadovani> So I tried to join #ubuntu-touch and was redirect here. It's a bit sad to see how few people there are, 4/5 years ago it was an amazing channel :'( Anyway, you are doing and awesome job guys, I have no time to contribute anymore but I always lurk what you do, and my MX4 is always in front of me :-)
<ZeroPointEnergy> @dohbee is there somewhere an example of such apparmor rules
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rpadovani you can't see the 1300+ people who are on the telegram channel, from irc
<rpadovani> dohbee, well, that's super cool :D Yeah indeed on IRC there are just 60 people, but I see why Telegram is preferred
<ubptgbot> rpadovani was added by: rpadovani
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ZeroPointEnergy, https://github.com/ubports/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/tree/xenial/data/hardware
<ZeroPointEnergy> @dohbee thanks
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> Example : Can we make ubports port to Flashable Zip?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> seems some different hardware needs some different things, but ideally that stuff would be in device tarball, not easyprof
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rannyman, No, it's not an android ROM
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> Is there an easy way?
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> For basic users
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> to install ubuntu? on supported devices, the installer will work
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> On development devices, read the docs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you need to port to a new device, no, it's not easy. there is no easy way to port
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> No not port. After porting . Sharing working image
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @rpadovani, Welcome on here too https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> [Edit] No , not port. After porting , Sharing working image
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> [Edit] No , not porting. After porting , Sharing working image
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rannyman, If the port is good enough to start building daily images, i guess it may be possible to start getting daily builds hosted on ubports system-image server, but I don't know if there is a specific set of requirements for what is "good enough" there
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> [Edit] No , not porting. After ported , Sharing working image
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is there a definition of that somewhere, ^^, @UniversalSuperBox ?
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> @dohbee, At least Ubports Ä°mage :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @rannyman, If you mean 'offline' then no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The whole point of being here and porting ubuntu, is to work within the ubports community to do things
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> until there are daily builds available, it's not going to be "easy" to install something on a device
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @rannyman, Is it your concern that a very bad internet connection would make it difficult to use an installer that uses live download?
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> Not internet , flashing image
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, We could build an installer that ships an already built image, specific to a device. But that doesn't help with porting to a new device and allowing multiple people to install
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> For basic users
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The installer is pretty basic
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Ran is asking about installing images that don't exist on ubports servers
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, But as an alternative to what? The installer, I assumed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Ran wants to be able to build a developoment image locally, and just hand something to other local users in a group, to test on their devices
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Nothing to do with porting though, as you explained
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Ah. Understood
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rannyman, You can install offline. But its not like Android install, you need special tools. Bes is to use Linux / Ubuntu for flashing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> some work could be done to do something with building custom installers with a local set of tarballs, to create an offline installer, for a specific device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it will take a fair bit of work, but it's certainly something that could be done
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> To facilitate group development rather than one lone pioneer?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, well, to facilitate installability in regions with poor connectivity as well
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Admirable idea
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> one person could download the installer, and then flash all their friends' devices much more easily for example
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or in places with more controlled access to the internet
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Like Cuban internet 😎
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as well as for making it easier to get development images installed on multiple devices for testing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which is what i presume Ran was specifically asking about
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, well i was thinking more specifically of certain EMEA regions, but sure ;)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, They carry it around neighbourhoods on USB sticks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yep
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The question then is whether we can find the resources to do that or is one of those out of reach 'nice to haves'
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think there's a couple different things in there, and probably generally pretty doable, but i haven't looked at the installer code at all
<ubptgbot> Davide Cristoni was added by: Davide Cristoni
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Davide Cristoni, Hello Davide. If you are new to Ubuntu Touch have a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, lol-cakes
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Hey nextcloud enthusiasts! Anyone got WebDAV access to work in Ubuntu/eOS?
<ubptgbot> <Davide Cristoni> @Stereofont, Thank you, I'll read it
<ZeroPointEnergy> maliit-server seams to crash with "Assertion 'pthread_mutex_unlock(&m->mutex) == 0' failed at pulsecore/mutex-posix.c:108, function pa_mutex_unlock(). Aborting." pulseaudio issue?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ZeroPointEnergy> maliit-server seams to crash with "Assertion 'pthread_mutex_unlock(&m-, would seem so. does audio work at all on your port?
<ZeroPointEnergy> nope, test_audio fails as well
<ubptgbot> Kevin Kuhns was added by: Kevin Kuhns
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Kuhns> Hallo sorry for my bad english im from germany any germens here too?   … With the ubports installer does my phone stuck in a bootloop
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ZeroPointEnergy, Sounds like bugs. :/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Kevin Kuhns, @ubports_de for German group
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Kuhns> Okay i dont found it on the page thanke you
<ZeroPointEnergy> there seams to be no library like /system/lib/hw/audio_amplifier.default.so in my systems image
<ZeroPointEnergy> at least that is what test_audio complains about
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Kuhns> @dohbee, How can i get ther don‘t know this app 🙈
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Kevin Kuhns, Click the blue @ubports_de and then the big "join" button
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Kuhns> Okay it show me there is no user like this
<ubptgbot> <Romansk1> This should work: https://t.me/UBports_Deutsch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Oh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I had it wrong, sorry
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Inconsistent channels. :(
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Kevin Kuhns, We have a German group
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hello, would you like to update your Internet Lionel? :P
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Kuhns> @dohbee, If you know ther is a german group you can find it easy habe it thanke you
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sorry should have read ahead 😋
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It should be de but we gave up on that …
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Kuhns> Im out bye
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Explanation of that anyone? 🤔
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> He's still here
<ZeroPointEnergy> ok.. if I start pulsaudio manually that fixes the keyboard... because logic
<ubptgbot> <Michele> @samitormanen, also for d821?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Ohne Benutzenamen ist est unmöglich, eine Einladung zu geben
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Kuhns> Don Know how go out
<ubptgbot> <Kevin Kuhns> Bin in der deutschen gruppe
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Big news from Signal. Massive cash injection will lead to more developers working on the project. May increase the support they can offer UT I guess. … https://signal.org/blog/signal-foundation/
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Hallo Kevin, wenn du nicht jemand finden kannst, vielleicht könnte ich mal versuchen. Mein Deutsch ist aber nicht fabelhaft (NL)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> How to leave groups in UT Telegram?  I can't figure it either
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Du kannst in dieser Gruppe bleiben, aber wenn du raus gehen wollt, öffnet die Gruppeninfo und suche bei deine Name "verlassen" oder gleich artiges.
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Oben auf die 3Punkte klicken und "Gruppe verlassen"
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/6ul3CTto.png
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Stereofont
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I see. Slide to the right
<ubptgbot> muyiscoi was added by: muyiscoi
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @muyiscoi, Hello Muyiwa you can read more about UBports here https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We have a lot of groups in other languages too, if that would help
<ubptgbot> <muyiscoi> Thanks @Stereofont. I'm fine with the English group
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Great
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Anything we can help you with?
<ubptgbot> <muyiscoi> Not specifically. I just want to be part of the conversation.  … I was quite interested in Ubuntu touch while it was still being developed by canonical and would love to see how things have progressed since then
<ubptgbot> <muyiscoi> I'm not a developer, but can certainly help in other ways like testing as needed
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Nice. The answer is quite a lot, in less than a year
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> What device were you using then?
<ubptgbot> <muyiscoi> My main phone is a oneplus 3, however, I still have a nexus 5 which has Ubuntu touch on it from way back when.
<ubptgbot> <muyiscoi> I haven't used it in atleast a year, but it should still work
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> So the Canonical version
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Easy to update to UBports Ubuntu Touch but not on the phone directly
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Is it well charged up?
<ubptgbot> <muyiscoi> I see. What's the best way to update then? Reflash?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We have an installer
<ubptgbot> <muyiscoi> @Stereofont, No it's not. I'll have to dig it out of the drawers when I get back home next week. On holiday at the moment
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> What OS is your computer
<ubptgbot> <muyiscoi> Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> No problem. Charge well before flashing. When you are ready, the Welcome and Install room is the best place to head. Link is in the link I sent
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Enjoy your holiday!
<ubptgbot> <muyiscoi> Awesome! Thanks for the welcome!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Nexus 5 is still a core device
#ubports 2018-02-22
<ubptgbot> <Logan J> Has anyone not been able to do group mms, then found a workaround ?  I'm on tmobile in the US on a nexus 5.
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @Michele, Yes, international version.
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Logan J, MMS never worked for me. even on Android
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> there is no workaround IIRC. just don't use MMS, it's 2018
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @muyiscoi, OP3 is supported by halium BTW and you can run unstable 16.04 builds on it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> there's no installer for it rn, so you will need to compile it. but it will be one of officially supported devices soon
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> stay tuned
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> That's some good news there. Keep those devices coming :)
<ubptgbot> kreak was added by: kreak
<ubptgbot> <Иван Иванов> (Photo, 677x484) https://irc.ubports.com/CoUYUaeB.png
<ubptgbot> CapraNorvegese was added by: CapraNorvegese
<ubptgbot> <CapraNorvegese> Hi, I have a Nexus 5x. Ubports will support it in the future?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @CapraNorvegese, @UniversalSuperBox is working on it
<ubptgbot> <CapraNorvegese> Thank you😍 … If he needs a beta tester I'm here, I have experience in flashing custom ROMs and modding in general :)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> UBports is not a ROM
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> and thus there is no flashing involved at all
<bshah> well.... flashing is involved in theory..
<bshah> :P
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> in theory :P
<ubptgbot> <CapraNorvegese> @vanyasem, Mmm, I was left with the old procedure for Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> adesyudhatama was added by: adesyudhatama
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @adesyudhatama here is an importat Welcome starter link for you: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @CapraNorvegese, You have UBports documentation to update your knowledge. It has been translated to Italian too https://docs.ubports.com/it/latest/
<ubptgbot> <CapraNorvegese> (Sticker, 512x470) https://irc.ubports.com/PnIeTgiY.webp
<ubptgbot> <Ricardo> Can you flash from the terminal ubuntu billet with halium to test it?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @CapraNorvegese, I am sure there will be some testing needed and your help with it will be appreciated
<ubptgbot> <Ricardo> Can you flash from the ubuntu touch terminal with halium to test it?
<ubptgbot> waGNUx was added by: waGNUx
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Ricardo, Not really very clear what you mean. 16.04 builds are installed through computer terminal. There is no 'in phone' install
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @waGNUx, Hi Wagner. Check this out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Ricardo> Flashing it from the computer terminal the same as 15.04 with ubuntu-device-flash ..........
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Do I need to root nexus before installing UT
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Aravind, no
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> read the installation docs and do as describing
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> [Edit] read the installation docs and do as described
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aravind, If you need help, the Welcome & Install room is good for that
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Keziiii, I just noticed this on backtrace, but couldn't find any follow up. … I don't see Mir calling vsnprintf() twice on the same va_list (which is the issue in the SO discussion). Am I missing something?
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @mariogrip ^ is that the same segault you pinged me about yesterday?
<ubptgbot> <linearubuntu> Guys goodmorning.
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Hi
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Morning
<ubptgbot> <linearubuntu> what kind of difference between develop, release candidate and stable channels? … I mean; i'm using Ubuntu Touch v. 60 from develop, and today i've changed from develop to Release Candidate:  … After that, my Aquaris e5 HD ubuntu Edition download the Ubuntu Touch V15; can i install this upgrade without problems?
<ubptgbot> <linearubuntu> (msorry for my english)
<ubptgbot> <linearubuntu> [Edit] what kind of difference between develop, release candidate and stable channels? … I mean; i'm using Ubuntu Touch v. 60 from develop, and today i've changed from develop to Release Candidate:  … After that, my Aquaris e5 HD ubuntu Edition starts downloads the Ubuntu Touch V15; can i install this upgrade without problems?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> updating is fine.  … i think for 15.04 when you are fulliy updated there is currently not much difference between the channels as most developmentis happening on 16.04 now
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] updating is fine.  … i think for 15.04 when you are fulliy updated there is currently not much difference between the channels as most development is happening on 16.04 now
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 15.04/stable This is the channel you should be on if you're unsure of which to pick. It's the slowest-moving and most vetted release channel.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 15.04/rc This channel is a good mix between stability and bleeding edge. We will promote builds to rc from devel when they are possible candidates for stable. This channel should not break, but we can't promise as stable as stable.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 15.04/devel This channel will break. If you're working on QA, this is the place to be. If you're trying to use your Ubuntu Touch device in your life, this is not the place to be. Nightly builds from our CI server get pushed straight into 15.04/devel. When they are deemed as candidates for Stable (which only happens after we enter
<ubptgbot> a feature freeze), they are moved to 15.04/rc … Again, we do not recommend 15.04/devel for everyday use.
<ubptgbot> <linearubuntu> thank you so much guys 😆
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> As Hugo said, all the dev effort is in 16.04 now
<ubptgbot> <linearubuntu> ok , i'll see how it goes
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Hi
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Aravind
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Hi lionelb h r u
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I am fine thanks. You wanted to install UT?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> May I ask what is your first language?
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Yup
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Tamil
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We don't have a language group for that but we do have an 'Indian languages' group. Useful because of local conditions such as phone availability and service providers etc
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Great
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Can u send me the link
<ubptgbot> gexganteng was added by: gexganteng
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Aravind, https://t.me/UBports_India
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @gexganteng, Hi Gex, here is an importat Welcome starter link for You: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> sup @gexganteng
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> @popescu_sorin, I know u
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aravind, For installs, click on the welcome link and there you will find a link for installs
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> U r from that YouTube channel
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Aravind, Famous 🤡👽😸
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @Aravind, yeah i have that silly channel :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/4mALIvMi.webp
<ubptgbot> Rachman was added by: Rachman
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Keep doing videos
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> here you go a new one
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IcHPhBOydk
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Rachman, https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome a link fir you too. Lots of joiners this morning
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> unity8 on ubuntu 18.04
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Rachman, [Edit] https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome a link for you too. Lots of joiners this morning
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> doesn't do much right now but it's ok to install and submit issues :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> how to install on 18.04 or 16.04 https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools
<ubptgbot> <gexganteng> @popescu_sorin, Doin great...*lol
<ubptgbot> <Aravind> Which is best sailfish or UT
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Aravind, if you make a Telegram username it us easy to add you into useful rooms
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I don't know if Sailfish is still developed?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> November 2017, so it seems yes
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> L
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Aravind, I tried to invite you to the install room but you left already, so that did not work
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Seems you were in the welcome room some time ago …
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @Strangerer, Both has their advantages. Couple weeks back my wife bought Sony Xperia X and I installed SailfishX on it. It is very good phone, it has some issues but she is quite happy with it.
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Is ubports community or company
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Community
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> But becoming a Foundation
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Not-for-profit
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Canonical?
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> I tried to find second hand UT phone to her but didn't find it so I mentioned about that phone and she bought it in couple of days.. 😄. Installing SailfishX is much more complex job than UBports..
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> No connection with Canonical but friendly relations
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> How did they give UT source code to ubports
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It was open source …
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> They allowed the names though
<ubptgbot> <Strangerer> Why did canonical dropped UT even though convergence is innovative idea
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Maybe someone is writing the book about that. It would be a very long book. Too much to discuss here
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Strangerer, They want to make an IPO for shares and so they had to get rid of unprofitable things. A lot of money has been invested, but no business case could be set up. At some day, every company needs to earn money
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @Strangerer, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/why-did-ubuntu-drop-unity-mark-shuttleworth-explains pretty much covers it
<ubptgbot> <Yance> @Strangerer, Micosoft also drop its windows mobile with continuum feature (similar with convergence) because not good for profit mining
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It is however a perfect match for Community
<ubptgbot> <Yance> @Stereofont, Agree
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The technical stuff is important but that should never be forgotten. This is a creature that stands on two legs
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @alan_griffiths, Not quite, mine was about getting "localtime()" in https://github.com/MirServer/mir/blob/55fed7fe11f6b3ccd2c72cb8d82b89b0f550fc51/src/common/logging/dumb_console_logger.cpp#L46
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @mariogrip, That one is wierd, since eveything else work, any of the mir demos or unity8, but not unity-system-compositor, i even tried taking the code from mir_demo_server_minimal and build it in that project, but that gives the same "segfault" error. This one is really wierd
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, Please don't tell this to people. It is rude and doesn't help the situation. Functioning MMS is needed for more things than just group messaging. If it's not working somewhere, it's a bug. If Russian providers don't do MMS, that is irrelevant to whether it should work in other countries that do support it.
<ubptgbot> * PhoenixLandPirate is staying tuned
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @dohbee, Russian providers do MMS. I can say whatever I want as long as complies with the CoC
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> and I will use my right to.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It is a pretty terrible standard... but it should still be fixed if it's broken
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Totally
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I on the rare occassion do send texts long enough that they become MMS
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Sending contacts or images to people is also often done over MMS.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Signal is a useful replacement for conventional messaging, over data or Wifi
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> MMS attachments just doubled my phone bill
<ubptgbot> <KrisJacewicz> I'd say, just make MMS work and give ppl choice not to use it, would that not make everyone feel good
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> anyone fiddled with nextcloud recently?
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> Fwd from peternerlich: This is driving me crazy, I cannot find an example of https://docs.nextcloud.com/server/12/developer_manual/client_apis/LoginFlow/index.html
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> [Edit] anyone here fiddled with nextcloud recently?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Did you try the cloud group?  Or is that not the right place for this?   … https://t.me/UBports_Cloudsters
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sigh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @peternerlich, My guess is you'd find your answer here: https://github.com/nextcloud/android/tree/master/src/main/java/com/owncloud/android/authentication
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @wayneoutthere, ah, right, there was a group for this...
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks a lot! I will take a thorough look...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, wigh sigh gigh?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I've seen lots of cool chats in there and solutions happen which would spam this group off topic ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> disrespectful nature of some
<ubptgbot> <peternerlich> @dohbee, I am sorry, I didn't mean to be disrespectful. I just got no response from other channels I tried to communicate over, so I eventually went here in hope there would be some individual to speak up. Totally forgot about the existance of a cloud group though.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @peternerlich, I didn't mean you
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, Any idea why Signal isn't opening right now? I prefer to use it but as soon as I open the app on UT, it seems to crash.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, Note that it will wipe any pre-existing Android account. As to crashing, I don't have any idea
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I just tried Signal on my FP2. It crashed the OS
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Briefly to registration screen then bounces
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, ?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It says that on the Signal app notes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well if you log in with the same phone number you'll get a new private key
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> same when you log in with same phone number on different android device, i guess?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, That's the same thing that happens with me
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> @samitormanen, Will Canonical donation change anything about the fact that those models (Meizu MX4 and BQ E5) will continue to be legacy models thanks to MediaTek?  I guess nothing changes, am i right?  thanks
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It doesn't change anything fundamental, no. It may provide opportunities to assist development and maybe in areas of the world where there are enthusiasts but difficult circumstances
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> There are more still to come so I imagine that decisions will be made once they all arrive
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Is ther any reason to install Antivirus? It's in the OpenStore
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, I didn't think there would be. Why?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> For one, I don't recommend installing AV on any system. They can't really be trusted, and they're a great way to exfiltrate your data.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> If it's fully open source and properly confined, it can maybe be trusted, but then it's only useful for finding viruses in itself, which is a waste.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JavierPuche, I don't think the MTK is the exact reason why they are legacy devices, but simply that they are so old and low powered. The Nexus 4 is also a legacy device, and the BQ M10 tablet isn't.
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> @dohbee, Thanks, I thought they are legacy because source code for some kernel parts is not available and so they cannot be migrated to 16.04. Meizu MX4 is not so low-powered, I think, anyhow I might be getting outdated with the fast-paced release of more powerful devices 😢  😉😄
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JavierPuche, Legacy devices doesn't mean there is no 16.04 for them. There is 16.04 for most all those devices already.
<ubptgbot> lluiscarrot was added by: lluiscarrot
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> is there 16.04 for Meizu MX4?  I will check then, thanks,  last time I took a look (some months ago)  I seem to remember that no 16.04 was planned for any legacy devices.  Ups, here https://devices.ubports.com/#/arale  links for 16.04 and 15.04 are broken ...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @lluiscarrot here is an importat Welcome starter link for You: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> @advocatux, *important
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Hi @lluiscarrot here is an important Welcome starter link for You: https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Or imported 😜  … Thank you for the correction, I need more coffee
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JavierPuche, Yes http://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/16.04/devel/
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> Great 👏👏  , thanks, I will give it a try 👍
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Is there a way to upgrade to 16.04 now?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I don't know what the links are supposed to be exactly, but it looks like they should be milestone links or something on github.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, Yes, but it is very unstable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think you can select the channel in updates settings
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, How unstable? I like to use more cutting-edge software but I also need it to be somewhat reliable lol
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not something i would recommend right now if you need a reliable daily use phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but if it's just a spare testing device, have at it
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> Ok, in fact 16.04 is not really important for me now, it is just to know that device will keep to be maintained in the near future 👍  I see I thought wrongly that a problem with MediaTek  NDA was limiting this device future ...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can switch back to 15.04 too, though
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, I'll just stick with 15.04 until 16.04gets a bit more stable. Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, did someone say.... coffee???
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Mohannes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgaxjcFH1EE
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, that's a whole new level of coffee that I had not considered.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you gotta get on yolandi's level
<ubptgbot> Buzea Bogdan was added by: Buzea Bogdan
<ubptgbot> <Buzea Bogdan> Hi, I am traing to install Ubuntu Touch on my BQ 4.5 which was first with Ubuntu Touch and now with Android
<ubptgbot> <Buzea Bogdan> But I have problem. I will upload now a print screen from the terminal
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You will have to use the bq sp flash tool to first convert it back to ubuntu, to get the partitioning fixed
<ubptgbot> <Buzea Bogdan> Flashing legacy channel … Creating filesystem with parameters: …     Size: 734003200 …     Block size: 4096 …     Blocks per group: 32768 …     Inodes per group: 7472 …     Inode size: 256 …     Journal blocks: 2800 …     Label:  …     Blocks: 179200 …     Block groups: 6 …     Reserved block group size: 47 … Created filesystem
<ubptgbot>  with 11/44832 inodes and 5813/179200 blocks … target reported max download size of 134217728 bytes … erasing 'cache'... … FAILED (remote: unknown command) … finished. total time: 0.002s … Creating filesystem with parameters: …     Size: 838860800 …     Block size: 4096 …     Blocks per group: 32768 …     Inodes per group: 7328 …     Inode size: 25
<ubptgbot> 6 …     Journal blocks: 3200 …     Label:  …     Blocks: 204800 …     Block groups: 7 …     Reserved block group size: 55 … Created filesystem with 11/51296 inodes and 6651/204800 blocks … target reported max download size of 134217728 bytes … erasing 'userdata'... … FAILED (remote: unknown command) … finished. total time: 0.002s … rebooting into b
<ubptgbot> ootloader... … OKAY [  0.002s] … finished. total time: 0.052s … 2018/02/22 18:35:03 Device is |krillin| … 2018/02/22 18:35:03 Flashing version 10 from ubports-touch/legacy channel and server http://system-image.ubports.com to device krillin … 288.81 KB / 321.93 MB [____________________________________________________________________________________
<ubptgbot> _______________] 0.09 % 1.40 MB/s 3m48scan't flash recovery image … Move to your device to finish the setup. … Cleaning up.. … Exiting magic-device-tool. Bye Bye
<ubptgbot> <Buzea Bogdan> This message its an error OR it is working?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Please use pastebin for long pastes like that
<ubptgbot> <Buzea Bogdan> ok
<ubptgbot> <Buzea Bogdan> what I have to do now?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know anything about magic-device-tool, or if it's still supported
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you may wish to join the welcome channel https://t.me/WelcomePlus to get better assistance with installation
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, But that itself is not all that reliable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, sounds like bugs in the UI that need fixing then
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> SPflashtool is useful but can cause irreparable damage. Take advice before using
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Yes, seems like it. Some people have had trouble. With daily driver definitely don't touch 16.04 yet
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @JavierPuche, There *is* a problem with closed android device and vendor trees, yes. Officially we cannot obtain this without signing an NDA with Mediatek, plus this will cost a lot of money. This is one reason why BQ has changed towards Qualcomm for example. So why 16.04 still works? Because we excluded systemd and still use
<ubptgbot> upstart. Then it will work. But, we still cannot modify what we have, and this is a serious roadblock
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, Then why would Nexus 4 be a "legacy" device, if the only reason is legal (which I still don't understand)?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, The definitions is currently blurry. Lets assume it means "Device that might have some issues in the future when new shiny things would come in"
<ubptgbot> sebastian was added by: sebastian
<ubptgbot> <sebastian> Hola quería saber si se puede instalar Ubuntu en un móvil zte L3
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> @sebastian, En ingles o https://t.me/UBPorts_ES
<ZeroPointEnergy> is there a log to debug app crashes? It seams most apps are just crashing currently
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ZeroPointEnergy, app logs are in ~/.cache/upstart/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think there's a single log you can look at
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> depends on where it's breaking, but it's probably in the app log itself, for each app
<ubptgbot> Altprop was added by: Altprop
<ZeroPointEnergy> ok, thx
<lolek> hi
<lolek> I'd like to know if Ubports finally support full device encryption?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Buzea, sebastian, and @Altprop ! Welcome to the group!  Here is a link to get you started in the community.  Let us know if we can help. :) … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<lolek> from what I see, there's this info: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/178
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @lolek, No, there is no FDE support in ubuntu touch yet
<lolek> that's really not good
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> @Flohack, Thanks for the clarification. I guess the best gift would be MediaTek giving away an NDA for those chips 😄😄
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JavierPuche, Best gift would Mediatek publishing all source code :)
<lolek> currently on the market left only two platforms iOS (very closed, limited without linux support at all) and Android (very open but also have a lot security problems)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee are you able to help me figure out how to set sudo/uuid rules in Libertine this evening?
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> @dohbee, 👍👏👏
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, just reinstall sudo maybe? the binary is setuid in my libertine chroot. i definitely did not explicitly set it to be
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so why yours is broken, i would have no idea
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok, I will uninstall and reinstall it and report back.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @lolek, FDE when we can't even lock/unlock teh bootloader is not going to be great anyway
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Nope, still "sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set".
<lolek> well tbh we need something to protect our data when the phone has been stolen
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Is this the case for other Libertine users, e.g. @padraic7a ?
<lolek> it's obvious that if we get back the phone then we should reflash is as it has been compromised even if our data wasn't removed
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I will furthermore add that this is the case on cooler and turbo for me.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, did you do something like symlink ~/.cache/libertine/ to an external SD card that is mounted with nosuid or something?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @lolek, nobody disagrees with that. but it's not a trivial thing
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Not that I know of, I can mount my SD cards in Libertine with a command, but that's just for external storage, not to my knowledge having anything to do with the Libertine cache.
<lolek> I can understand yet,  in 2018 year a phone without encryption when "the competition" has it would not attrack a lot of users and also will not get good media :(
<lolek> tbh this is why I still don't have it and I can imagine there are many like me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, `~/.libertine/cache/` is where the container is stored. the only reason i can see the setuid bit not being valid, would be if the container exists on a partition which is mounted with `nosuid` option for some reason
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> How can we test this?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, `mount | grep nosuid` ?
<ZeroPointEnergy> I'm still very new to this android stuff, but since we have halium-boot now which is based on the backend stuff for mounting an encrypted system should be possible to implement, since it is basically debian initramfs. But I'm not sure if it is even possible to display a prompt and onscreen keyboard if the android container is not already started. I guess there is not just a standard framebuffer device available to access the graphics ha
<ZeroPointEnergy> rdware ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @lolek, then don't use it until FDE support exists. or do the work to help get it working. making such statements isn't helpful
<lolek> oh, sorry I didn't want to say anything that would make such reaction
<lolek> please don't take me wrong with this :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ZeroPointEnergy, Yep, the libraries for encryption are in there. It's possible, but no one has done it yet.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ZeroPointEnergy, right, an OSK without a booted OS is kind of difficult to have
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We'd also need the display stuff, probably with a port of MinUI or similar.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> really, we would need to implement something the way Android implements it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Android has the benefit of the System / Data separation
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which is storing the key in hardware and doing funky stuff so it can boot up to the lock screen
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It can boot to a certain point without ever touching any user data since the `/system` partition is read-only and verified by verity in the bootloader
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and really, if we can't lock the bootloader and get rid of adb in the recovery it's not going to matter too terribly much, because at that point one can image the disk very easily and then throw it a cracking script doing hard math to guess the key
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Since we don't verify the rootfs image (and doing so would make people very upset), there's not much hope for being able to do that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> exactly
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Could do it in initrd... but maybe not with the A/B partition layout
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> In Android 8
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> one could perhaps do the requisite bits to get encrypted home dir working though, but then this would of course break several other things
<ZeroPointEnergy> once I get my device running I plan to invest some time tinkering with the whole boot stuff since I think there is a lot of interesting stuff we can do there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> since you couldn't use libertine on top of encrypted home
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Nothing AFAICS relating to Libertine here but knock yourself out:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://pastebin.com/dNPtbs95
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ZeroPointEnergy, halium/initramfs-tools-halium
<ZeroPointEnergy> @UniversalSuperBox yes, I already checked that out and played with it when I debugged the early boot phase :-)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> cool
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, yeah, i don't know. how exactly did you reinstall sudo?
<ZeroPointEnergy> https://github.com/postmarketOS/osk-sdl
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Well. On my M10 it wasn't installed. So I installed it fresh. I can try to reinstall it on either device, but unclear as to how that would fix it. I will try regardless.
<ZeroPointEnergy> looks like they already solved this. Maybe we can steal it :-D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, ok how did you install it on the m10 then?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Via the phablet's CLI.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, what command exactly? using `libertine-container-manager`?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yes. Bear in mind, no password was set up for the container.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> libertine-container-manager exec --command "apt-get install sudo" --id vivid
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'm trying to uninstall it now, but it doesn't want me to as there's no root password for the container.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> huh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `libertine-container-manager exec --command "apt-get autoremove --purge sudo" --id vivid` should work without any root password though i would think
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> On it.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Nope. Kinda perplexing, given we expect that the phablet's CLI holds executive control over all things Libertine. Bug?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> weird, since apt-get install worked
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> What if I, belatedly, try to set a root password for the container?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Or:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> "If you have arranged other means to access the root account, … and you are sure this is what you want,                                          … you may bypass this check by setting an environment variable                     … (export SUDO_FORCE_REMOVE=yes)."
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, i don't think that you should do that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what if you do `libertine-container-manager exec -c bash` to get a shell? are you not root? also, what is the output of `ls -l /usr/bin/sudo` in the container?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hold up. Root in the container? Or in the phablet CLI?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Is there a way to equalise UT?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, when you ask this, it only confuses me, because i have no idea what you're actually doing or where? libertine-container-manager obviously runs things inside the container
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, you mean audio equalizer?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, i don't think there is any way currently
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, I just bought a new pair of earbuds and the high is so high. I'm listening to Destination Linux and their Ss hurt my ears lol. Alright. Do you know if there are any plans?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I've performed all of these actions using the phablet CLI, calling the libertine-container-manager. But IDK if you mean am I root in the phablet CLI, or within the libertine-container-manager level.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean if you execute bash inside the container, does it give you a root shell
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Back soon, to be continued.
<ubptgbot> <Tompla> Hello Guys, I've just installed UT and I wanted to ask what could I use the terminal for. Thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you have no need for it, probably nothing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> otherwise it's a terminal app, so you can use it for most anything you would do in a terminal app
<ubptgbot> <Tompla> @dohbee, I think I'll never use it, but I'm curious
<ubptgbot> amonchez was added by: amonchez
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Plenty of uses, many of which don't have (yet) an "app" form. I've used it to connect to my MPD server (there used to be an app, now it's gone); to copy and delete stuff all around the phone without using the file manager; to export/import contacts and calendar...
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Like @dohbee says; it depends on how much you rely on a Terminal when/if you're on a Linux computer.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> If you do, then it's second nature to go there to solve your issues with the command line.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> If you don't... then you'll only use it when something is broken and someone says "run this to check that".
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> (If you don't understand any of this, I can explain in the Español group; I just wanted to leave it here for anyone else the answer might be good for)
<ubptgbot> <amonchez> (Voice, 13s) https://irc.ubports.com/0DvNyxVW.oga
<ubptgbot> FedeBaez was added by: FedeBaez
<ubptgbot> <Michele> as @garrogarri suggested, we can make a ubports bot with the links to the ubports telegram group (and maybe more). … I can make a first draft for it and then lets see how it goes...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @FedeBaez Welcome! You can get up to speed with this link https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Michele, we usually don't use bots here
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> unless I'm missing the purpose behind it.  we tried before but they are annoying and not very human.
<ubptgbot> <Michele> I think it could be useful to have a place with all the links, where one can look throught them and join the groups
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, They can not because immediately it would become clear that they have stolen code from other vendors - thats one of the reasons for this strict regime. At least what rumors say 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 90% of mobile world is how to save your ass from patent lawsuits#
<ubptgbot> madruga92 was added by: madruga92
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Because some crazy officials allowed patents on things that are hilarious like rounded edges
<ubptgbot> <madruga92> hi Friends !
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, that's not just mobile
<ubptgbot> <madruga92> ( I'm Braziliam, my english is the worst, so if i say something wrong please correct me )
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @madruga92 Welcome, check this https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> and there are language groups. V.g. https://t.me/UBPortsPT
<ubptgbot> <madruga92> I have an ASUS Zenfone 2 Laser, have anyway to install Ubuntu touch in my phone ?
<ubptgbot> <madruga92> @advocatux, nice ! thanks !
<ubptgbot> <madruga92> i will join
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Where would be the best place to ask for built-in equaliser or an equaliser app? What would be AMAZING is an equaliser under the media controls.
<ubptgbot> <Michele> @AmolithSeregion, report an issue on GitHub https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/new
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Michele, Will do!
<ubptgbot> <Michele> @madruga92, currently not, sadly...
<ubptgbot> <madruga92> @Michele, sad news
<ubptgbot> <madruga92> the community or developers are creating the OS for that phones or not ?
<ubptgbot> <Michele> afaik no one, but you can port yourself ubuntu touch for your phone. I suggest to join @halium for further informations
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, So, the pulseaudio equalizer module is installed already, but there is no UI to control it, and it's not loaded by default
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, What do you mean loaded?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, I mean the plug-in is installed and on disk, but pulseaudio isn't using it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm not sure if it will play well with things on the phone either, but it should be usable to some extent
<ubptgbot> <madruga92> @Michele, thanks !
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, How would I get `pulseaudio` to use the plugin?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok Rodney I'm back, what should I try now?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, A terminal script, I am guessing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, i'm not entirely sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, `libertine-container-manager exec -c bash`
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Do you have any idea if it distro-agnostic or if the process would be specific for Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, there are surely some bits that would be specific to ubuntu touch, as we use a special module to send audio through the android hal to talk to the hardware, and it's not just an alsa device like on normal PCs
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, I'll just open an issue; I don't have the first idea how to go about that lol. Thank you guys!
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @wayneoutthere, I was not thinking of a welcome bot, but more of a bot for someone who is already in the community but wants to join also another group, like the Unity8 dev or a locale group
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @AmolithSeregion, hmm... you sound like a prospect for.....
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> It would be simply a "links repository"
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @garrogarri, It would be simply a "links repository"
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @AmolithSeregion, for the audio group!  ;) … https://t.me/joinchat/Baj4lg6rpSWKVmXRSzKc4w
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> "SIGH" - Rodney
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @wayneoutthere, Holy crap
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what is that weird hash
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's how we name things now?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Groups have a short name and a hash name. Generally we use the shortened, for obvious reasons
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Time to dredge up my idea of 'education evenings' methinks
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 'Kernel backporting for beginners'
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee https://pastebin.com/RmM21EbB
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stereofont, whaaaat?
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> Dear list, I am unable to send and receive mms. Is there any idea, how to fix it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, `ls -l /usr/bin/sudo` inside that shell
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> On which device
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> b e5
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> Bq
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what carrier?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @UniversalSuperBox, I'm having the same issue on the Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> [Edit] bq e5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not manufacturer. which telco
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, That was tongue in cheek. But 'What is a kernel?' 'How does a window manager work? ' Educationals
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Tracphone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, which network is your APN actually for? since they just contract bandwidth from others
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> The community is a great informal learning resource. We could create pockets where that was a little more formal
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i've mostly only seen people complain about MMS on n5 on t-mo us
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> It is on Orange
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> Ok, so you mean settings should be fixed?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Popesz, you can send MMS ok, but receiving is broken?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, I have absolutely no idea. How would I find out? I didn't even know that they contracted their bandwidth
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, is that what is happening for you?
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> both
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> no sending no receiving
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> In that case, I'd double-check your APN settings
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, not sure, i guess if you can view the APN settings and see what host it's using for inet gateway?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, TFDATA?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is that a question? because i don't know what that is :)
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, It was a question because I have no idea what that is either but it's under APN lol … It might be working now though. I didn't know there was a checkbox under Mobile, then APN to enable Internet and MMS but it was unchecked before and I just checked it.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, With BQ in the past, I had MMS working in one SIM slot but not the other. Worth checking if switching over solves it
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> On my Bq mms is ticked, settings are cirrect for internet too
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Could someone on UT right now send me a screenshot of the Sound part of the quick settings? I'm making a Github issue and editing a couple of things into one image for it but it keeps saying that the screenshot is corrupt.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, No it still doesn't work.
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> Neither here
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, not sure what could be wrong in that case :-/
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Rodney,
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> "rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 103588 Mar 12  2015 /usr/bin/sudo "
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, so the setuid bit is set
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> So how can I do the other step?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> What step?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Btw, I think that line may date back to the original user of the M10, not sure if that has bearing though.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Huh?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> "/usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> But it is
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> The line I pasted just a few seconds ago, relating to how setuid is set as you said.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> ^that comment refers to your "huh?", for the avoidance of doubt.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yes, that date has nothing to do with previous owners
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok, but as I said, probably irrelevant anyway.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> So what's next?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well, I don't know what you're doing exactly
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Not much besides what you've suggested. I've never had to do this on any prior Linux installation.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I mean what lead you to this point
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Shrug... just trying to run bash scripts in a terminal within Libertine?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> In xterm running under libertine?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I do go back in my thought process to how, you said this isn't an issue in your VM, but it is on these hardware at least for me. Perhaps other users could confirm if it's affecting them.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Not sure if xterm. Just the default gnome-style terminal you can install for Libertine.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well, I don't know what the issue is. The sudo binary has correct perms
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well, how about a screenshot of the terminal with the failure?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> It's not really anything beyond what I've stated, but sure.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/UZ0OJvB0.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Not sure that that is what you wanted to see, though.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Stupid question: how do I insert an image inline in Github? Right now, it's just giving a link to imgur
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Making another request to @padraic7a to try this on his device, if possible please.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Did you expect me to show some other part of what I'm trying to do here @dohbee
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I don't know what to expect
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Pretty much, I've described what I did and given prints for your suggested commands. So as it seems you're out of ideas, either we need another dev, or at least a Libertine user to try this out.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> You can't use USB internet to install the deps on your N5 (with the busted modem), can you?
<ubptgbot> nicholascw was added by: nicholascw
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No idea how to get that working, no
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Fair, I guess it's more of an Android thing. Thanks for the help so far though.
#ubports 2018-02-23
<ubptgbot> DarenHarlan was added by: DarenHarlan
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Weird. So I installed xterm in libertine, and if I `ls -lh /usr/bin/sudo` from there, it shows sudo is owned by my uid, and not root. If I do `libertine-container-manager exec -c bash` in terminal app, and run `ls -lh /usr/bin/sudo` there, it says it's owned by root. AT THE SAME TIME
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> wtf
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Right, so I guess the answer here is just "don't run sudo" because you don't need to, inside the container, as it's unprivileged.
<ubptgbot> GermoVeltmaat was added by: GermoVeltmaat
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/you-can-now-turn-your-old-moto-g2-titan-phone-into-an-ubuntu-phone-here-s-how-519910.shtml
<ubptgbot> Diegoliveira987 was added by: Diegoliveira987
<ubptgbot> <Diegoliveira987> Hi guys, have prevision the UbuntuTouch for MotoG3?
<ubptgbot> ChillarAnand was added by: ChillarAnand
<ubptgbot> <ChillarAnand> Is there any documentation to build Ubuntu Touch for unsupported devices like Moto G3 or Moto G4?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @ChillarAnand, Give me a minute and I'll find the documentation on porting to new devices
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @ChillarAnand, Happy birthday https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee but erm mm... I want to, as build scripts aren't properly handled by exec commands with libertine-container-manager, unless I'm missing something?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Btw, the comment of mine you quoted, that related to USB internet passthrough on UT vs Android.
<ubptgbot> <ChillarAnand> @AmolithSeregion Thank you
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @TartanSpartan, I am not sure what you want me to do. I can't follow the conversation. Can you give me a command to output?
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> @wayneoutthere, DId someone say Coffee?
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> Sending this from my beat up n4
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> Yay
<ubptgbot> zakait was added by: zakait
<ubptgbot> MauiElba was added by: MauiElba
<ubptgbot> <MrNobodyroaster> hello guy my bq 4.5 the microphone during call does not work...  any suggention to fix up?? thank you all
<ZeroPointEnergy> Is there a way to launch a phone app from an ssh session in order to debug?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ChillarAnand, I always forget which one Dalton is working on. I think G4 plus?
<ubptgbot> <ChillarAnand> I am also working on G4 plus. @UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @kz6fittycent, Wonderful. Enjoy!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @MrNobodyroaster, Did you check the microphone with sound recorder?
<ubptgbot> <MrNobodyroaster> @Stereofont, yes  work fine
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Volume set to zero seems more likely than microphone not recognised by the app. Mysterious though
<ubptgbot> <MrNobodyroaster> call with earphone  works
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Clear cache with UTtweaktool is a bit random but will do no harm so you might as well. Restart after
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @MrNobodyroaster, External microphone with those
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Maybe Pulseaudio is getting stuck on 'external input'
<ubptgbot> arnaubt was added by: arnaubt
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @arnaubt, Hello Arnau. If you are new to Ubuntu Touch, check this out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <MrNobodyroaster> @Stereofont, is it possible cache 0 byte  before clear??
<ubptgbot> <MrNobodyroaster> @Stereofont, i am switching on devel..... Is it possible to fix it up??
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @MrNobodyroaster, I don't see how cache can be completely empty
<ubptgbot> <greatgods> (Photo, 1180x658) https://irc.ubports.com/9Xkep8UC.png Join @surgesocialbot and get free premium package to my website instapower.ml/tools. For more info pm me @greatgods
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @MrNobodyroaster, Right now, stable, rc and devel are about the same. All the effort is on 16.04. So use stable
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @greatgods, Please do not spam thus group!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @greatgods, [Edit] Please do not spam this group!
<ubptgbot> <greatgods> Oh I forwarded by mistake
<ubptgbot> <greatgods> It wasn't my intent to forward it here
<ubptgbot> <greatgods> Sorry for that
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You should be able to delete from your end
<ubptgbot> <greatgods> Yeah done bro
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Okay, no problem
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @dohbee, That is because a Libertine container is a PRoot container, that is, it's conceptually the same as a chroot but it does everything in userspace, simulating the root access inside it (with fakeroot)
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> In fact you don't need sudo to use Libertine
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @TronFortyTwo if so, then please tell me how to ./ .sh scripts in the container?
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> it should just work
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> What's your issue?
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> dear list, my ultimate bug list on BQ E5: … - no sound from speakers, headphone works … - screen is black when any notification comes in … - screen is black even when someone calls me, have a half second to pick up the phone when I push the power button, after blank again. Now as no sound, I even do not know if someone calls me … - b
<ubptgbot> rowser does not start, after the icon on the middle just shuts down … - the phone restarts when push power off, shuts down only if I get the shut down window from the top bar menu system/shut down … - no mms in and out - settings are properly set, nothing has changed by me
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> basically, the phone is useless as it is per now
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> can not even reflash the system, as it stucks after fleshing boot and recovery image
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> [Edit] can not even reflash the system, as it stucks after flashing boot and recovery imag
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> [Edit] can not even reflash the system, as it stucks after flashing boot and recovery image
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Which Ubuntu Touch version do you have installed?
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> OTA 15.04
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> with the latest updates
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @TronFortyTwo it just doesn't. Not when I use libertine-container-manager, or if I use a LIbertine terminal. How would you evoke the command, precisely?
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> should a factory reset solve it?
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @TartanSpartan, just ./script or sh script … Maybe your container has been corrupted
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> oh yes version 17, just today was again updated, since then no sound and browser works
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Popesz, Seems like you are on rc. Revert to Stable
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> how if ubportss does not work?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> No you're not clear sorry, should that be in libertine-container-manager, or the Libertine terminal?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/WONSYhjJ.png
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> Checking in, any news on Nexus 5x?
<ubptgbot> megaSAY was added by: megaSAY
<ubptgbot> <GermoVeltmaat> Can someone tell me how I can install the original DEKKO app. … In Openstore i find only Dekko2, and that one is not working for me
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Sorry, I just kept using the old one after the Canonical store closed down.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stereofont, G5 Plus
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @JoshuaAshton, Being worked on. Seems fairly early days though
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @TartanSpartan, Where is that script stored?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @GermoVeltmaat, If you explain the problem with it, Dan may be able to show you how to fix it
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Inside the LIbertine container home directory (not exactly the same as the phablet's home directory).
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/k0Mm0lK8.png
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> this is my os build details. is it rc?
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @TartanSpartan, No, in fact are different  Have you tried using libertine-launch?
<ubptgbot> <GermoVeltmaat> @Stereofont, I can't see my inboxes. I have to select each inbox from every account seperatly before i see what's new
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @GermoVeltmaat, give this a try https://gitlab.com/dekkoproject/dekko/uploads/d6e03b08e2309a5b4da83b5fd594ed6d/dekko2.dekkoproject_0.1.6_armhf.click
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Please explain the use of libertine-launch? I haven't used that command before.
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> Launches and application in the container `libertine-launch <container-id> <executable>`
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> for instance `libertine-launch vivid firefox`
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/libertine-launch.1.html
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Will try soon, TYVM (Y)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Sticker, 392x512) https://irc.ubports.com/tUetP478.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TronFortyTwo, I don't think it will help.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Popesz, Are you on the UBports image? Looks like old Canonical
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, No, what happens when you run it inside container via the terminal, not with lct?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The script itself is broken it seems, and lacks some env var there, though.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @GermoVeltmaat, You can install the click package using OpenStore app, even when it is not from the store
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @DanChapman, I went to manpages expecting pipe tobacco recommendations and scotch reviews and can't seem to find them...
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/supporting-x11-clients-on-mir-servers/4244
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> @Stereofont, Never updated to UBports image. On Mac OS X it just stucks at flashing boot and recovery image
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> should i try it on Windows 10 or Ununtu 17?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/this-week-in-mir-23rd-feb-2018/4238
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee same old refrain I'm afraid...
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/ufNIDjw2.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I don't think the script is broken as it compiled without problem on Ubuntu 16.04, GNOME flavour.
<ubptgbot> yasngleer was added by: yasngleer
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Do `alias sudo=""`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Then run after
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @TartanSpartan, A bash script is compiled? Are you sure? More over, if you compiled something in a x86(_64) machine it won't run on ARM
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TronFortyTwo, Not especially true.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Popesz, Preferably Ubuntu 16.04 but we should be able to get it done with Windows. I am out at the moment. Can help you later
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> thankx Lionelb, will try by myself, if no success will shout
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Use the 15 second Fastboot installer, clear all old phone drivers and use the wizard to download the latest phone driver, in Device Manager
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Perhaps compiled was a poor choise of term.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *choice
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @Popesz, I used to run the installer with Ubuntu 17.10 and it worked
<ubptgbot> <GermoVeltmaat> @DanChapman, Thanks, that helped
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> great, strange that on Mac OS X it stucks. will I loose everything after reflashing it?
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> like sms, wifi ssids and passwords etc?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> Anyone interested in helping with QA? We could really use people to triage and confirm issues and test fixes! Here's how: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/contribute/quality-assurance.html
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @TronFortyTwo to be stictly accurate, this SDK does enable x86/64 architecture to compile for the target hardware (PlayStation Vita, ARM processor) but yes it isn't intended to compile/build for use on UbuntuTouxh hardware for example.
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @TartanSpartan, yes cross compiling :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee with that alias command, you literally mean "" or do you mean "insertanynamehere"?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @neothethird, do we have a 'bug testing QA army team' established?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, yes, literal empty string, so "sudo" should become "" then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so any scripts that would run sudo, would just run the thing they would run under sudo, instead
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Gotcha, let me try it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Because things like sudo are basically useless in this situation, we need to find a workaround. Maybe something we can apply globally with a patch to libertine
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/F0Ekqe7N.png
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> That would be cool, because yeah, this looks much like a bug to me which costs functionality for users.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @DanChapman penny for your thoughts here too.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, that is certainly unreadable to me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> as in i literally cannot read that, even if i open in another tab and zoom in
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Hmm, yeah I see the screenshot is pixelated on a desktop, but it just says "bad substitution" and the setuid etc spiel.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not for aliasing sudo it doesn't
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ermmmm.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> should probably make it so sudo can't be installed, too
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I believe it does. I'll zoom in and show you again.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> `alias sudo=""` does not complain about bad substitution or setuid
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Just telling you what my eyes tell me bro, unless I've misintepreted one of your instructions.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> all i can see is that apparently you did the alias wrong, but i can't see why
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/wwpLTdec.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> huh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that makes no sense 😞
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Call up your old libertine maintainer contact in Canonical and ask him WTF he was smoking :P
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I jest.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, the script must be running `/usr/bin/sudo` directly then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so uh, fix the script to not do whatever it's calling sudo to do
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or to just call sudo and not the full path
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, the vita shell people are the ones smoking something here :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I dunno if your first suggestion would be viable? Doesn't it need root privileges to be able to build, period?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or they're all just windows devs and have no idea how to do things correctly in a unix-ish environment
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, no
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Strictly speaking, I'm trying to install the vitasdk here, not VitaShell (that comes afterwards).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's an unprivileged chroot, you don't need root to do anything
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> "Windows … If you have Bash on Ubuntu on Windows, then the recommended way is to follow the Linux directions above. Otherwise, continue reading. … Install msys2 … Run mingw64 shell and install the dependencies: pacman -Su make git cmake tar mingw64/mingw-w64-x86_64-libwinpthread-git"
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> That suggests Ubuntu is fond to them, Windows, not so much.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I guess I'll look at curtailing the full bath from the build script then...
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *path
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> That's the script:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://pastebin.com/m5crSsQM
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well then it's the other script that it calls which needs fixing perhaps
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> See, that's part of why I found libertine-container-manager problematic for handling this, it seemed to be choking if you (implicitly) asked it to handle a chain of scripts.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Here is the install-vitasdk.sh script it calls:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://pastebin.com/hwqPJWAk
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> libertine-container-manager isn't the correct way to handle it
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Agreed.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you could just link to the github or whatever instead of pastebinning btw :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> True. Next time I will 😇
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> So, how should I patch that script?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Anyway, I don't think the core problem here is really related to libertine, but just that this vita junk is doing something wrong somewhere
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Are you saying that Libertine would correctly manage a sudo command for other use cases? I haven't seen anything to suggest that on my hardware.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just make a `~/bin/sudo` script in the container that just does `exec $@` and make it executable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, i'm saying nothing should be calling sudo
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the only person who should ever call sudo is the user directly
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> What will that script achieve? Not being sarcastic, genuine question.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> imo, libertine should make it so you can't even install sudo (unless you manually tweak some apt config to force it, and then you'd end up in a situation like you're in probably, because the only reason you'd do it is some script is being stupid)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it will just run the thing instead of trying to actually run /usr/bin/sudo
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Gotcha. Will try that.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> This /bin/sudo script.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Should "sudo" be a file or a directory?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> FIle I guess?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's a script, so a file, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it's `/home/phablet/bin/sudo` not `/bin/sudo`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or you could put it in `/usr/local/bin/` perhaps
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Got it.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> On a completely different note.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I have a line of code going:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> if ((rel_pos + 1) < MAX_POSITION) { …         rel_pos++;
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> In C.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Say if I want it to do the same thing but add 17 on top of that, how to?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I.e. iterate rel_pos by 18 instead of 1.
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> uh oh :D using unity8 on bionic :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> for 4 hours and going strong wololo
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> not that bad actually
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> this sounds awesome actually
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> it is :D
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> put the POP back in Popescu!
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> all the apps are running on Xmir (that's the default way i think u-a-l launches the apps on Xmir, even balls2 snap works)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> anyway most apps don't really need xmir
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee I've made the sudo script executable (hopefully Libertine gives sufficient permissions to fully allow that) and tried to use sudo now but still no dice.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @popescu_sorin, becasue there is not unity8 interfaces for snaps. none of that was completed. simple solution is to not use snaps.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, is the new script in your $PATH ?
<ubptgbot> Marco Sirabella was added by: Marco Sirabella
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe the `~/.profile` isn't being loaded properly because it's not a login shell perhaps
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> In home/phablet/bin/sudo, yes.
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> it's ok :D some snaps runs ok with Xmir
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/qTMMaiPT.png
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> weee
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Is there a way to search for messages in the UT app? Also, is there a way to manually set the screen resolution? Both my laptop and phone detect the wrong res for my TV. It's fine on my laptop because I can set it but i don't see a way to on mobile
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I don't think there's any search in teelgram app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and no, there's no way to change resolution at the moment
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> So @dohbee I guess I should try your other suggestion of /usr/local/bin/ then?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And will a restart be necessary at any point?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, you don't need to restart
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @AmolithSeregion, maybe you can serach in the telegram scope?
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> iirc
<ubptgbot> <Michele> @TronFortyTwo, yeah, you can search using the scope, even if it's not developed anymore
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TronFortyTwo, i think it only searches what's in the local cache though, and doesn't actually talk to the server, so it's still pretty limited
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Michele, ? the scope comes from the same package as the telegram app. they're in the same source tree
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (but imo, the scope should be killed)
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Speaking of Scopes...
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I really miss the Today Scope from canonical days (coupled with their Tasks app)... Are there any plans to bring it back and/or chances of installing it again on the UBports versions?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> It was really cool to gather all that info on one screen, your calendar and tasks for the day, the weather and some messages received...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The source is out there. go for it
<ubptgbot> <Michele> @dohbee, sure, I know that
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Hmmm it's been years since I compiled anything from source, and it was on a PC
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> If anyone would be kind enough to run a quick how-to for me, I'll do
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> (I mean, back in the days it was configure/make/make install; is that still the case on our beloved UT?)
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> I know Scopes are deprecated now but will they ever...not be? Lol.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @Gorsh2, I'm not really sure which app you want to compile, but in case of Ubuntu Touch it's likely that you have to replace configure with `qmake`
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @Gorsh2, [Edit] I'm not really sure which app you want to compile, but in case of Ubuntu Touch it's likely that you have to replace `configure` with `qmake`
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Gorsh2, That would be absolutely wonderful
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @JBBgameich, The Scope we're talking about, the Today scope from canonical.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I'd still miss the Tasks app, but maybe Talaan's maker could help there...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> tbf the today scope itself doesn't really have any source to compile within it. it's just a bunch of json, and the packaging stuff. it includes a pre-built binary of the actual scope.so. so basically you just need to grab it from bzr, and "build" it with clickable i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but really, getting rid of scopes would be a big win
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I haven't followed that discussion so I don't know what's the rationale behind that. Some were cool (this one, and the Places one that told you what was around you)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the Nearby scope?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Hmm yeah, I was going by memory
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> eh. what discussion?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I assumed you had some sort of debate about keeping or losing the scopes in the UBporters secret lair? Something like that.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, i haven't
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but we were moving away from the dash in unity8 before everything to abandoned
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> OMG Rodney it's starting to work! You're a boss :D
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @dohbee, Alright then.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and the way scopes worked really doesn't make sense outside of a phone
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Yeah, but IMHO it does a lot on it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it doesn't really do anything you couldn't otherwise do in an application, really
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it's not really how the people building the scopes infrastructure really imagined how scopes should be, so eh
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Hmm. That's an interesting way of thinking about that. One could remake the scope as an app and keep it running.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I always wished you could swap the "main" scope with one of your choice
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> So you open your phone to the one you wanted instead of swiping into it
<ubptgbot> EdmondLogan was added by: EdmondLogan
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Wow. Nice!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> although, maybe only via hacking some qml or something, i don't recall exactly how
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I'll look it up/ask later
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Sounds promising
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I need to clean up my place now, this is beginning to look like a sty but with a computer on it :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the today scope always felt a bit weird anyway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't want to reminisce over what i did earlier, when i open my phone
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Nah, the value was in looking at it when you were waking up
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> So you had that calendar day, the tasks you still had to do, and the weather for that day
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> all in one place
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if only i would have few enough items on my list, that it was the only time i needed to look at it :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or if i lived in a place where the weather wouldn't change any faster than 24 hours
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Most of Earth nowadays...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and also only traveled to such places
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Boom, to the nth degree. I now have a VIta development environment on my Pro 5 in LIbertine. Thank you so much Rodney for basically exhausting all possibilities to make sudo function for this.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> BOOM - Tetris for @Seumas
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> :)
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> I always like the promise of the scopes - like the soundcloud one that appears in the tutorial for example. I don't think I ever used many though - probably because the content wasn't specific enough for me.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> where i live, the past couple of months we've had days where it would go from like 20C to -3C in less than a day
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> So i might be interested in headline from a local newspaper, but not Le Monde. Or I might like a scope which allowed me to sign into Bandcamp - but I wasn't interested in a music one which just pulled popular tracks from some service I never used.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Sticker, 276x512) https://irc.ubports.com/IuONRjy0.webp
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And if I ever get a freiza, I'll have to do it there too, because it would look and feel delicious on a tablet, but cooler is ust too cramped to handle it sadly.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @padraic7a, Same here. I was amazed when some random helper got the Buenos Aires buses webapp; that was the first time something got that localized for me. Everything else was like "oh, ok, some journal somewhere"
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @padraic7a, [Edit] Same here. I was amazed when some random helper got the Buenos Aires Map webapp; that was the first time something got that localized for me. Everything else was like "oh, ok, some journal somewhere"
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *just
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @dohbee, Where's that @dohbee ?
<ubptgbot> <KunalBhat> https://hastebin.com/zeligopupi.vbs
<ubptgbot> <KunalBhat> hey guys
<ubptgbot> <KunalBhat> here's my dmesg
<ubptgbot> <KunalBhat> ubports hit a nail
<ubptgbot> <KunalBhat> mmcblk0p25 is the userdata block
<ubptgbot> ohaniceyt was added by: ohaniceyt
<ubptgbot> <KunalBhat> Any idea?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, us-east
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Nice.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the weather in BsAs was nicer, but it gets the random dark clouds rolling in out of nowhere in the afternoon for a quick storm, and then back to sun, too :)
<ubptgbot> Igor Dikiy was added by: Igor Dikiy
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Igor Dikiy, Игорь, welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Gorsh2, There has been some discussion quite openly but not much. The general conclusion seemed to be that we have to get the main architecture fixed first, then we can play. Some people like scopes, some don't
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @dohbee, Oh you've been here?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Stereofont, Sounds reasonable.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, yes, several times.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Cool! Next time you have a tour guide available, and/or a couch to fall on
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Gorsh2, Swipe up from the bottom edge in any scope, then favourite and re-order
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @Stereofont, But that never allowed to change the default one with another one as, well, default...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> App is always the default
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Remember you can customise with Falcon
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, No. On some retail images, Today was the primary scope
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but that's not the case in ubports obviously, because there is no today scope in the store, to install by default in the custom tarballs.
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> If anyone has a nice image file of Unity 8, would you please send me one? Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <exar_kun> I mean a screenshot or picture
<ubptgbot> Osbox68 was added by: Osbox68
<ubptgbot> Federico Foligna was added by: Federico Foligna
<ubptgbot> <Federico Foligna> Hello. I'm new here on telegram and in the group. I would like to know if someone can help me to install ubuntu touch in a LG h440 phone. If it's possible to do that? Thank everyone in advance. 😃🍀
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Federico Foligna, Check out the docs on porting UT to new devices. I'll see if I can find them.
<ubptgbot> megastruktur was added by: megastruktur
<ubptgbot> <Federico Foligna> I don't know what you are talking about, can you please explain me? I'm a rookie.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Federico Foligna, I am afraid not. Every phone need special customization, its not an Android ROM thingie
<ubptgbot> <megastruktur> Hi all!  :) … Had someone installed the Ubuntu Touch on the Oneplus One? I've just tried to install it via the app provided, but now I have only bootlooped phone  :(
<ubptgbot> <Federico Foligna> Thak you Amolith and Florian.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Federico Foligna, Follow the documentation here and it'll get you started. If you need help with porting, I'm sure @wayneoutthere has a channel for it 😂
<ubptgbot> <Federico Foligna> Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Federico Foligna, No problem
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Federico Foligna, I'm sorry I didn't even add the link. Let me find it again
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Federico Foligna, Here it is: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> For all those recently joined, check outhttps://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @megastruktur, Odd. We seem to be getting an outbreak of boitlooping! Find the install room from the link I just posted
<ubptgbot> <megastruktur> Thanks, Lionelb  :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Federico Foligna, I may get shot down again but 1Gb is quite limiting. You probably would not get optimal performance from such a device
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @megastruktur, [Edit] Odd. We seem to be getting an outbreak of bootlooping! Find the install room from the link I just posted
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, try that spacing again, coach!  here, I'll do it for you. … For all those who recently joined, join us here at the welcome page and find everything (nearly) that you need: … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> [Edit] For all those recently joined, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 😜
<ubptgbot> Qiangong2 was added by: Qiangong2
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Qiangong2, Hello! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> I've been trying to build ubports-boot, but I keep getting stuck with this error: https://hastebin.com/exodaligos.go
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Qiangong2, Which device? You mean that you are trying to port to a new device?
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Yes
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> I have successfully ported Halium to my jfltetmo, and am now working on porting ubports
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Did you ask in Halium group?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> More concentrated community of porters there
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Yes, they didn't know why that error was happening. It didn't occur when I was building halium
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I see
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Here there are very few with the experience necessary so you may have to wait for someone to appear
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Oh, okay
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Is there a dedicated ubports dev channel?
<ubptgbot> GiaSen was added by: GiaSen
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> For a long discussion, the Lab may be a good place, taking it out of here
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin, Hi popescu, there is a new update to get apps working? I still cant open any apps
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Maybe someone with the expertise will join you there later
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Okay, thanks
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If there are lots of messages here, may need to flag it up again. Remind me if you don't hear anything
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, on PC? or on 16.04 on a particular phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or on libertine?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @GiaSen, Hello Giamma. See this https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> its a bit OT its for bionic Unity8
<ubptgbot> <GiaSen> @Stereofont, Good morning bot
<ubptgbot> <GiaSen> Oh it isn't a bot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, i think marius got that working now
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @malditobastardo, Not unless it has changed since last night 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it was an issue after the switch to systemd
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @GiaSen, Haha no we are people. Bot free zone here
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Fwd from mariogrip: Now x11 apps should start on bionic, got ubuntu-app-launch fixed
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, I have read his message from yesterday, thats why I asked :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Yeah but still no updates for me
<ubptgbot> <GiaSen> @Stereofont, 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know if he's rebuilt packages yet. i presume apt-get update/upgrade would tell you that :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I though it was fixed because Popescu showed that picture
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> yeah not yet :(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, i think those are snaps, and snaps weren't broken by it
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Good point amigo, I didnt pay attention about he was refering to snaps mostly
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @malditobastardo, works here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7KnfxXWHtY
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> there was an u-a-l update i think
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> by default all apps launch with Xmir but you can modify the .desktop file
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> and force native
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> wow Thanks I will try one more time, forcing too
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> or run the app with —desktop_file_hint=unity8 from the terminal
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] wow Thanks I will try one more time, forcing it too
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> True I will do :)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> mm.. don't remember what you need to change in the .desktop file "X-Ubuntu-XMir-Enable=false" maybe
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> ok by default nothing is working for me
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I can only open the config menu
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> "Xmir root.. somthing" then the window closes
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> not sure if anyone posted this here...
<ubptgbot> <kristijantkalec> https://puri.sm/posts/librem5-progress-report-6/
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @kristijantkalec, They didn't, that I remember
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> hmmm looks so similar to UT
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @malditobastardo, check the logs
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> something something journalctl
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> journalctl —user-unit ubuntu-app-launch-application*
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> something...
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> the logs are not in ~/.cache/upstart/ anymore
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Right now i keep getting crash report to send from GNOME
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> about xmir
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> libertine
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> thanks
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I will give it a look later
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Just woke up
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> yeah me 2 :D  kids running on the ceiling
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> i really need to buy a house
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> apparments are ewwww
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> i mean running on the floor, on the app above mine
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Buy them a carpet
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, hmm, i don't think librem 5 is getting a bit off track now.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, doesn't help
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @popescu_sorin, which apps are Mir native there?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just maybe lowers the pitch slightly
<ubptgbot> <delijati> nice librem5 is reinventing the phone |-)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ETOO_MANY_GESTURES
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @NotKit, none, all run with Xmir but, solitaire for ex should run just fine native
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe they should just ship WebOS at this point
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @dohbee, you mean LuneOS? :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If they implemented turning it upside down for a new set, they could make it even more confusing 🤓
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> gtk3, qt5, sdl2 at least should run without xmir/xwayland (if they don't make any x11 calls?)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> or something
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> me graphic designer..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, gtk3 i guess will need the wayland support in mir, unless the mir backend is still being built (but iirc, the plan was to throw that out)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sdl2 i'm not sure had the mir backend upstreamed either. but meh
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> yeah :D something like that :P
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I guess XMir on desktop employs glamor like Xwayland?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't recall
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @Stereofont, haha, good idea
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Stereofont, I'm guessing once anbox is ready that won't be a problem anymore :3
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Fuseteam, Yes, true
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Fuseteam, :3
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Markus is getting strange crashes with UT telegram. Works for a bit more than an hour then crashes and demands new login details. Nothing seems to help. Any insights here?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, New login details? Restarts may be necessary, but only on current dev version. Re-authentication means that his .cache folder dies?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Never heard it
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> he should please obtain a logfile in the moment when this happens, not continue to try to re-setup it but to change to logviewer app and post this
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> Can you give me a hint of where to find the log file please?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, Or an addressing problem for the .cache folder?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, no what problem can this be, the folder is there during telegram initialization, where should it go
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Markus Kling, Install the logviewer APp that makes it very simple
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Can past to ubuntu pastebin directly
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, Magic 🤡
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lol I dont believe in magic
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> Logviewer is running, I have the Telegram log file open - what now?
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> I can see a lot of 401 AUTH_KEY_UNREGISTERED errors
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> wow
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> where are you from?
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> Germany
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> Is that a problem?
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> pastebin does not seem to work
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> What else could I try?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> elixirstudio
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hastebin?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> *searches for hastebin*
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> Logviewer says "Pastebin successful" and shows a URL, but that does not work
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Isn't the pastebin url for sharing what your log looks like?
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> clicking the URL leads to "The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist."
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> weird
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what's the url?
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Uhh doesn't that need an id at the end?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Aka an alpha numeric string of text or am I mistaken.....
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> Well, that's what it says (adding "Copied to clipboard" in brackets)
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> and that's what it did - it copied this very URL to the clipboard of the tablet...
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> What am I missing?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, there should be some characters after the `/p/` denoting which paste it is
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> (Photo, 736x1279) https://irc.ubports.com/SOkW8sIM.png
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> Well, there are not
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> The dialog stays the same, no matter if portrait or landscape
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> clicking the URL leads to ..../p/, so there are not just characters missing in the UI
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok, so a bug in the app i guess
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> If I knew where the log file is on the file system, I could try and paste the content manually...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's under `~/.cache/upstart/`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (sorry for slow reply, telegram sometimes doesn't update until i refresh it manually :-/ )
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> thx - had already found it - the content is now available on https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DVtHJYcb43/
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> registered at 20:01 - lost connection at 20:34
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> reregistered at 20:35 - lost session again at 21:16
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> hope you can figure it out from the logs
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> @popescu_sorin, That was cool to watch! I'd swear it was very near ready but I realize there's still some work to do
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @popescu_sorin, Oh! That's awesome!!! Thank you so much for creating a video! you rock!
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> When I'm trying to push my ubports image to my device with rootstock, I get this:
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> transfering rootfs tarball ... [done] … preparing system-image on device ... ln: /data/system.img: File exists … [done] … unpacking rootfs tarball to system-image ... [done] … adding android system image to installation ...
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> No rebooting device
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> any ideas?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I assume you had Halium installed before
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> reference
<ubptgbot> <Qiangong2> Yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, wipe `/data` and try again
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you using rootstock from the docs?
#ubports 2018-02-24
<ubptgbot> hydrahex was added by: hydrahex
<ubptgbot> <hydrahex> https://telegram.org/blog/maintenance … Scheduled Maintenance on February, 24
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Is anyone else having issues with convergence on a Nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <KunalBhat> Guys
<ubptgbot> <KunalBhat> initrd hit a nail...
<ubptgbot> <KunalBhat> help ?
<ubptgbot> MarcosGabrieel was added by: MarcosGabrieel
<ubptgbot> <KunalBhat> @UniversalSuperBox Connects as GNU device but reboots in 15-20 seconds :/ and console ramoops seems corrupted
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> anyone have any success with BT keyboards and mice that aren't Logitech? Like, could I just get something cheap  and it work just as well?
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> I'm looking at attempting convergence with my n4
<ubptgbot> Dik was added by: Dik
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @mariogrip, you rock! :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @kz6fittycent, yeah, it wasn't that far off, imagine if they kept developing until 18.04
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> no doubt
<ubptgbot> <U P Singh> Good morning. Can we install ubuntu touch on the devices not enlisted on ubuntu website?
<ubptgbot> <Alex_WLBI> U P Singh No you can not, because the operatingsystem must exactly match the ARM processor architecture. There is no hardware detection like AMD or Intel.
<ubptgbot> <ChillarAnand> `mka ubports-boot` fails with https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VdygYc5Xdp/ Any idea what is causing this?
<ubptgbot> <U P Singh> @Alex_WLBI, Thanks Alex. I wish to switchover towards Ubuntu touch but the supported core devices are outdated models.
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> @Flohack, Can find the content of the log file there: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DVtHJYcb43/
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> Telegram crashed twice: at 20:34 and at 21:16 - hope this helps find out why...
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @U P Singh, Devices must be ported to Ubuntu Touch and usally you would build it upon a LineageOS. This takes and someone needs to do it. Thus, you will not see Ubuntu Touch on a brand new model.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @U P Singh, [Edit] Devices must be ported to Ubuntu Touch and usally you would build it upon a LineageOS. This takes time and someone needs to do it. Thus, you will not see Ubuntu Touch on a brand new model.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @U P Singh, Outdated for what ? All the core devices have enough power to run Ubuntu Touch smoothely.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @AmolithSeregion, what issues? I mean there are bugs for sure but it's usable
<ubptgbot> Ernst Vaarties was added by: Ernst Vaarties
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> Hi. The ubports support guided me here versies I have technical question.
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> versies = because
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> Let me quote my question: … > I would like to be able to print using my BQ Aquaris M10 FHD. Is this possible and if not, when will this functionality become available. I have a networkprinter (HP) which I intend to use.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Ernst Vaarties, Hello! Yes printing will come with 16.04 :) - But at the beginning it will be rather only possible to print PDF files with a special App. The printing backend might be able to give printing rights later to all applications, but not at the start.
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> Being able to print from the document viewer as a start would be suffice for me.
<ubptgbot> <Ernst Vaarties> Good to hear this development.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> In the 16.04 system settings you have already a category Print
<ubptgbot> <Yance> Hope libreoffice mobile will be available in UT
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @Flohack what is status of N5 xenial? What is working currently?
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Calls, sms, gsm data, wifi, browsing?
<ubptgbot> <Yance> @samitormanen, All working
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Its not specific to N5. If smth works in 16.04 it will probably work on all devices. Or not work.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Yance, Are you sure?
<ubptgbot> <Yance> I mean all of that @sami mention
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @Yance, Cool 😁
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @samitormanen, List of all bugs tagged Xenial: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+xenial
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I dont consider this "all working" tbh
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> How stable it is Yance?
<ubptgbot> <Yance> Quit stable. My problem is battery drain.
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @Yance, Ok. Wish I had another N5 to test it..
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @yance, how much faster it is comparing to vivid?
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @Flohack, Agre, maybe there is still some room for improvement 😂
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 😆
<ubptgbot> <Yance> @samitormanen, Never use vivid. I don't know
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @Yance, Ok 😁
<ubptgbot> <Markus Kling> @Markus Kling, Do you see a chance of getting Telegram to work or can I give up on this?
<ubptgbot> <Yance> Telegram just working fine on my nexus 5. 15.04
<ubptgbot> Steve was added by: Steve
<ubptgbot> <Steve> Hello, … I've installed Ubuntu v15.04 in my Nexus 5 and I seem to be having an issue using wifi and bluetooth. I've used the stable version so I thought I would no issue. Are there any known issues with this wifi/BT on Nexus 5 when using v15.04? If so, is there any known solutions.  … Thanks for any help!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @U P Singh, Some newer options are not far off. It is unrealistic to expect instant ports to brand new phones though
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Steve, Are they working at all?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @kz6fittycent I've said before and will say it again. For convergence on an external monitor, you *do not* want BT keyboards.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> That is, if you're using wireless (Miracast) convergence. The wireless peripherals will clog the traffic and make things a lagfest. So, use wired peripherals. However, if your hardware has a method of wired connection to the monitor, you can use wired or wireless devices. I hope that helps :)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I strongly support the idea of a 'UT for kids' but I do not agree with that version being imposed on adult users. Discuss?
<ubptgbot> <Jobba786> Was thinking about playing with my bq e5 if new version is available, 16.04 I guess. Haven't used UBports ubuntu on it for about 9 months. Worth flashing?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Jobba786, Still a bit early. Fun to explore but certainly not for use yet
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> For now, a ban on 'offensive apps or apps which bring UBports into disrepute' is sufficient, in my opinion
<ubptgbot> <Jobba786> Thanks for your feedback, Lionelb. Will use a little time on my Raspberries. Anyone tried the Ubuntu versions for pi?
<ubptgbot> coinee was added by: coinee
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @coinee, Hello Nico. Check this out for more information about UBports https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <coinee> Hi @Stereofont , … thanks for the hint
<ubptgbot> <coinee> I had one of the first firesale devices 😉
<ubptgbot> <coinee> but this Telegram I missed
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @coinee, Are you still on the Canonical version?
<ubptgbot> <coinee> nope
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Javacookies, There is no cursor when I plug it in and it doesn't detect the right screen resolution. I don't have a bluetooth mouse so I was going to use the phone as a touchpad but there was no cursor to move lol
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Ah okay
<ubptgbot> <coinee> updated when the first ubports was out
<ubptgbot> <coinee> also bought a nexus5 meanwhile, for latest drivers
<ubptgbot> <coinee> but didn't follow the last weeks/months much the progress
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, Not really relevant to this but if you press and hold the space bar it becomes a cursor. Hidden feature
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, You mean with a bluetooth keyboard?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @coinee, The UBports channel on YouTube is good for keeping up. There is also a News channel here
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, Built into Ubuntu Touch system. It works on your phone
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @AmolithSeregion, that's a known weird bug in Nexus 5, onscreen touchpad doesn't work, it works on my Nexus 7
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Probably also works when convergent
<ubptgbot> <coinee> @Stereofont, great, thaknks for the hint
<ubptgbot> <coinee> @Stereofont, [Edit] great, thanks for the hint
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Javacookies, A shame. Quite useful
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I don't know about resolution though, I don't remember having issues, tried on 1080 and 720
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @Stereofont, that's a different cursor 😁 … just a trivia, I requested for that feature and my PR just recently merge to fix a bug in it … OMG I'm so proud of myself LOL
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Javacookies, So I can only use a bluetooth mouse?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> A cursor that people are unlikely to find by accident
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Stereofont, I didn't realise what you meant lol. I was planning to look for an issue like that on Github and if there wasn't I was going to open one
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=SDL-Mir-No-Longer-Default
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Open the keyboard anywhere and the space bar can convert to a cursor. That is the intention
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @AmolithSeregion, unfortunately, yes that's the only way for now
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Javacookies, Alright, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, A junk mouse is probably as likely to work as an expensive one. Not clear which though
<ubptgbot> Jai was added by: Jai
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Jai, Hello Jai. Have a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Jai> Thanks , I aready went through ubport whole web site.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Haha. Great 👍
<ubptgbot> alvelezlo was added by: alvelezlo
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @alvelezlo, Hello Alberto. For more information about UBports check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Steve> @Stereofont, Hi! Not at all.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Steve, Do they work in Android? Has the power button been replaced?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Offensive to whom?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, This is for text entry cursor, not mouse pointer.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Guys, further on my VitaSDK installation, I'm having trouble doing cmake.. && make (install) on it. Will shoot you a Pastebin in a sec.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I've tried installing a few more dependencies in Libertine to help it, no luck so far though. These include g++ and build-essentials.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Markus Kling, Maybe delete all the config, cache, and data for it. I've had to do so before to log in.
<ubptgbot> <Steve> @dohbee, They didn’t work in android. I’m not sure if the power button was replaced. Someone gave the N5 to me.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Steve, It was, and whomever did it damaged the board, causing WiFi and BT to not work. My n5 has exact same issue
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> https://pastebin.com/6PQNidwH
<ubptgbot> <Steve> @dohbee, Ah i see. So, what did you do? replace to board? Is it worth it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Steve, I bought a new phone, and my n5 has no network. Not sure if I'll bother replacing the board in it.
<ubptgbot> Vladimir A was added by: Vladimir A
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Vitasdk compiler is crashing
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, True. Any policy invites supplementaries and will leave gaps. My point was that the new policy effectively dumbs down the whole of UT to the level of an eight year old and I think that is the wrong approach
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yeah I think I need to make a bash.rc file and set export paths correctly. Just make bash.rc in home, right?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, What new policy? Your post here appeared to be arbitrary.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> https://open-store.io/submit
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> This
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, I don't think that's so. You probably need to not use the cross compiler from sdk
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Well, setting the export paths is part of the installation, and I thought I did that but I can't find the file. I'll go up my command history.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, So no pornhub app? :(
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Nope, .bashrc exists, reading:
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> "#VitaSDK export instructions … export VITASDK=/usr/local/vitasdk … export PATH=$VITASDK/bin:$PATH # add vitasdk tool to #PATH"
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> as expected.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, Is that the only content?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, As with anything, I think we should discuss policies, rather than have imposition
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yes, I created it from fresh. Another Libertine oddity that it doesn't pre-exist?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I would have thought the standard one should be there.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Standard?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Bashrc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Doh Lionel
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> What other dir might it be lurking in?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Of course, I'm saying that this one I made was in home/phablet (the container's version).
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The defaults are in `/etc/skel/` of course
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but that's not really your issue. it's just a distraction.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> changing $PATH won't fix the compiler that the thing you're trying to compile is using
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Really you should be talking to vita devs i guess, and asking if anyone has used this stuff on rpi for example, or other ARM hardware, and not only built stuff for vita on x86 systems
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Right, but why is Twitter acceptable under this new policy then? Or even Telegram? Or who knows what else.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, I just read the policy. I dont see any problem with that. Please understand they have to do it in this way since they are private persons fully responsible for the store content.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/j3dosGYi.png
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I think for now is good, but long term it should be discussed properly
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ok, I will, thanks Rodney.
<ubptgbot> <Mappaschreck> @Flohack, Stealing data: so there newer will be Whatsapp on UT 😄
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Mappaschreck, Correct 😆
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, The bullet points are fine. The statement that content must be appropriate for persons 'of all ages' is problematic though. 'Safe for adults' and 'safe fir children' are different considerations
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, [Edit] The bullet points are fine. The statement that content must be appropriate for persons 'of all ages' is problematic though. 'Safe for adults' and 'safe for children' are different considerations
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, If the bullet point 1 is fine, than you automatically remove all "not safe for children" apps. So you cannot agree to all bullet points, or also the other text is ok ;)
<ubptgbot> <Romansk1> @Mappaschreck, Stealing data means you remove the data unallowed. Whatsapp is just copying data, not stealing. So it's totally fine, I guess 🤓
<ubptgbot> <Romansk1> @Mappaschreck, [Edit] Stealing data means you remove the data unallowed. Whatsapp is just copying data, not removing. So it's totally fine, I guess 🤓
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, So e.g. all references to the Holocaust
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Why Holocaust is not safe for children? Its a question of HOW you write about it. We started learning about this in school pretty early
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Different for a six year old or a fourteen year old. The more mature version is disallowed by the policy
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Please talk to the Openstore team with all suggestions. Once again reminded, they are not part of UBports foundation ;)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And we are too small to have a review team which is educated along different age classes. They cannot spend their time with discussions of this is ok for 13 or 14 years. I think we speak about: >18 or <18 :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Are there really all that many apps on Openstore which would raise questions about maturity level of the intended user base?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well, talking about it and showing it are two different things
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well there are people naked on the beach in the Riviera, but in the US, nudity is a no no
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Ah yes, standard US disconnect of "natural human nudity is an abomination, but murderous violence is A OK" :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> deplorable violence is fine, as long as there's no naughty language
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and no lady nipples
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yes indeedy Mrs Brofloski!
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> What I know is that OpenStore policies have been discussed in the UBparents group, and they have been modeled after Google Play policies. … https://play.google.com/about/restricted-content/  … I'm not in that group, Brian can surely provide more context
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @dohbee, You nailed it
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> It was a South Park reference FYI :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Anyone good with indexing in C? I've almost got it but my file manager still has an out-of-bounds bug, so I want to lock that down. I can PM you if so.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the puritanism of american religious beliefs is quite something
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, There is an app dev channel
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @dohbee, I am a conservative christian and I support strict rules. It is up to everone to decide about his moral in private. But there should not be explicit content in public, neither sexual nor violent one. To allow one and prohibit the other is hypocratic imho.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Gotcha.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> As far as explicit content goes, I mostly agree, but if there are jurisdictions/special zones where it can be permitted for consenting adults, that should be an acceptable compromise.
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @TartanSpartan, 👍🏿
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Rodney, fire away a pair of links for UBPortsOT and app dev groups please? I know you've shared OT before, but can't search right now.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, https://t.me/UbuntuAppDevEN
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://t.me/ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (Sticker, 382x512) https://irc.ubports.com/wTZkH4IE.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, I would agree that until some form of the rating system and regional limitations are implemented in the open store, that what's allowed there should be very limited, as a measure to protect the open store devs and hosting. However, once those are implemented, I would say that it should be pretty wide open, with
<ubptgbot> very few restrictions.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> frankly, children are not as fragile as everyone thinks they are, and exposing them to more of the stuff that adults find to be "too sensitive" will result in better adults in the future
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @dohbee, They may not be fragile, but very influenceable. Watching a lot of violent movies for example will not make a child become a criminal, but it will influence the emotional inhibition threshold.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no it will not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or at least, not in the way that people fear
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, this is quickly going off topic
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Have to say I saw/played a lot of violent films and video games from about 10 onwards but I still have a strong inhibition against acting violently except for self defence/defence of others circumstances.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I might be a little desensitsed to depictions of violence, but some things still make me squeamish.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, The old fallacya bout computer games making killers, yes.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, [Edit] The old fallacy about computer games making killers, yes.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> This is a very interesting topic for sure. I dont know where is the right place to be discussed maybe in the forums? OT chat?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yup. if sex and violence in video games and movies did all the things conservatives fear, i'd be the bloody anti-christ
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😹😹😹
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Last thing I'll say because we may indeed be going off-topic: perhaps a strong stomach for violent depictions is a good primer for seeing extreme violence in real life, and ensuring your reactions/senses are prepared to some extent for it, because after all we live in a violent and brutal universe where anything can happen to
<ubptgbot> any person at any time; tomorrow you might fall off your bike and get a visible bone fracture for example (sorry if that offends anyone, but a genuine fact)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> The nerverending story
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or a meteorite might fall through your skull
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] The neverending story
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Indeed #youneverknow
<ubptgbot> <Mappaschreck> Is it possible to get the clickable of Cantata, which was only in the old store?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Have you guys heard of the razr phone? 🤩
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Razer yes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Sounds like a future convergence phone ;3
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think there's even a glimmer of a Lineage port yet
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Gotta wait for that first
<ubptgbot> Khanpakpoom Kamonrotchai was added by: Khanpakpoom Kamonrotchai
<ubptgbot> D4nk0l3vis was added by: D4nk0l3vis
<ubptgbot> yokamon was added by: yokamon
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Welcome Team has a blocker 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ?
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> I can't build guys , can you help me?
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> (Photo, 1280x902) https://irc.ubports.com/YQnwgTRo.png
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> Same error in every build
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rannyman, I think this question may be better suited to @hailum perhaps
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Flohack, It has been quiet for a while. Is there a problem?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, 3 new joins and no welcome msgs ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Stereofont, Dont think so. what problem could it be?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, ah, i thought maybe you meant that last one would break something with that name :P
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 😆 or maybe  that 😆
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Vladimir A, Hello. Sorry for the late welcome. Please check this for more information https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Khanpakpoom, Faust and. , you are also very welcome here. Please ask if there is anything we can help with
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> UBports has a range of groups in different languages
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> @TartanSpartan, Ok thanks.  … As far as the N4 goes, I am not sure what kind of peripherals are available that aren't BT based. I will take a look and maybe I'll get lucky and find something
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @kz6fittycent, you don't need to use miracast on the N4. you just need a slimport cable to hook up the HDMI i think
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> Yeah, I'm planning on Slimport; just the keyboard and mouse were gonna be BT, but I am willing to see what other options I have as I think it'd be neat for the kids to see (and me too)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> take in consideration also that the slimport doesnt transfer the audio to the monitor/TV
<ubptgbot> Andrey was added by: Andrey
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Andrey, Hello Andrey. If you are new please look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome 😊
<ubptgbot> antonycs was added by: antonycs
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @antonycs, Hello Antony. Nice to see you here. Feel free to ask questions
<ubptgbot> <antonycs> Hi all
<ubptgbot> DeleteusBot was added by: rannyman
<ubptgbot> DeleteusBot was removed by: UniversalSuperBox
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No thanks
<ubptgbot> <rannyman> Wtf? Wrong member sorry
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Is it shortsighted that none of Miracast, Slimport or Micro HDMI allow transfer of audio?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Not necessarily by Canonical or anything, but by the manufacturers of these standards.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd be concerned if they didn't
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I expect an audio routing bug tbh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unless you know that they don't carry audio under Android
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I presumed that was also the case, so again, why I was questioning why these protocols don't allow it. My Raspberrt Pi Zero will carry sound over a Mini HDMI cable.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *Raspberry Pi
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, I have (good/bad) news for ya. Slimport and MHL both support audio
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> As does Miracase
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] As does Miracast
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But UT and Android both forbid it?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Android can't do it?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> And UT?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> As I said before, I'd expect an audio routing problem. I'm asking if you know if Android can route audio over MHL or Slimport
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Sorry dude but I'm wondering if that's a rhetorical line of questioning  :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't know if Android can do that.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> How would we determine that then?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Hardware maybe not wired
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TartanSpartan, Take a device with Slimport, put Android on it, plug it in to something with audio out, play audio
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But isn't there prestablished sources which state whether or not?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The only place I'd expect to find information is xda
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And you can't trust user posts on xda...
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Or perhaps a device review/troubleshooter/screw around video on YouTube?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Kind of like bq only can't do MHL because the pins are not wired
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well yeah, that's the case with most features
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> Anyone with broken packages when trying to install unity 8 on 16.04?
<ubptgbot> Tygerpro Tygerpro was added by: Tygerpro Tygerpro
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Hey everyone, trying to port ubporys to a galaxy note 4
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hi Tygerpro
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @Stereofont, Hello, how are you?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Good thanks. A few people are working on Samsung models or expressed an interest
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Nothing happening on that one yet that I recall. Are you familiar with Halium?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> He sure is
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, 😆
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Yea, I saw an S7 the other day in the halium channel, out of curiosity is there any news on the workstation dock? I'd like to make one from a spare pi, and yea I just compiled halium-boot two days ago, haven't had time to test yet
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There is not.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @UniversalSuperBox, Hey how is it going? Your like a halium bloodhound lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't know what that means, but I'll take it as a compliment
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Lol someone mentions halium and you appear lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> poof
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Pretty much
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> I've been toying with the idea of making a laptop workstation dock -if- the software for it is ever released
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Depending on how it works, this could be interesting: https://miraxess.com/miraxess-products/mirabook/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No word on support for UT yet
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And I don't think it's shipped yet, so buyer beware
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, I authorize you. Please proceed
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, the software isn't available for it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> That does not retract the official authorization. Proceed with boldness
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @wayneoutthere, Well I won't get very far without software, I'm open to suggestions on that
<ubptgbot> <jamesbateaux> Seems like it will only appeal to developers... Convergence is great and all but I dont think I can ever combine my sport shoes are or ever will ne fit for a formal.
<ubptgbot> <jamesbateaux> [Edit] Seems like it will only appeal to developers... Convergence is great and all but I dont think I can ever combine my sport shoes with formal.
<ubptgbot> <jamesbateaux> (corrected)
<ubptgbot> <jamesbateaux> I want one. But mass market is a hard sell which is why they might have trouble shipping
<ubptgbot> <jamesbateaux> [Edit] I want one. But mass market is a hard sell, which is why they might have trouble shipping
<ubptgbot> S Stana was added by: S Stana
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @S Stana, Hello Stana. Lots of joiners today! Have a look at https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get started
<ubptgbot> <S Stana> hi, i am attempting to port UT to a Nexus 5 with Linux Mint 18 and UBports Installer is hanging at 'please reboot to bootloader.' tried it on a window10 machine with same results. the device is booted to bootloader screen in fastboot mode, lockstate-unlocked. Any advice?
<ubptgbot> <S Stana> @Stereofont, Thx for the msg Lionelb. I will check out your link now
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @S Stana, I suggest go the welcome and install room, from that link I gave
<ubptgbot> <S Stana> will do
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Creating a username helps with invites etc
<ubptgbot> <S Stana> thx again
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, you must hold the dream in front of you. Never let go!  Make dreams reality!
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @wayneoutthere, Well I want to base my design on off the shelf hardware (I.e. raspberry pi and compatible peripherals) to make everything easier, I -could- reverse engineer it, but that would be like reinventing the wheel
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I'll be honest.  I'm like a motivational coach... I don't know anything and I talk alot.  HOwever, I want to see your thing work so I'm still authorizing you.
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> anyone ever have those "dead spots" on the n4? I've read all kinds of stuff about charging being the culprit and other saying it's a bad digitizer (others refuting that), etc.  … Just looking for first hand experience with fixing it; if possible
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i had a dead spot that was the size of the entire right side of screen.  two days later the whole screen was a dead spot.  However, my N5 finally arrived so I'm back in the bug-squishing game! woot woot
#ubports 2018-02-25
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> lol
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @wayneoutthere, Lol, you and me both
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Hi five to hot air
<ubptgbot> Squish :3 was added by: Squish :3
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Hello!
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> I need some help if anyone is around!
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Welcome Squish :3
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Thank you @matv1 !
<ubptgbot> <matv1> go ahead and ask
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Ah
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> So im using the BQ Aquaris E4.5
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> And i installed the Official Ubuntu Touch for it.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> I installed OpenStore through terminal etc etc
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> It sometimes auto soft reboots. Can anyone explain/help solve?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> most of us see that from time to time. How often is that in your case? if it is daily thats not right
<ubptgbot> <matv1> it is most commonly Unity restarting
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Happens sometimes. Especially when im trying to do too much too fast.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> I really want to use this as a daily driver.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> ah yes that fits with what other ppl are seeing. it runs out of memory. theoreticcaly iUT should limit the running apps if that happens but never Unity. But I am afraid it does
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Aaaaah alright that makes sense. So are there any solutions?
<ubptgbot> <matv1> well, there might be improvement on that once we move to 16.04
<ubptgbot> <matv1> but I am not sure about that
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> There is indeed alot of stability updates with 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> I tried installing the UBports version on windows10 but the program does never recognize my device
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Even with developer mode on
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> And the device on fastboot mode
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Krillin doesnt have a static bootloader mode per se
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Its just another menu with wipe options.
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @Squish :3, sorry I do not use Windows
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> We do have some problems on Windows due to drivers, i would recomend trying to install with an ubuntu virtual box. We are trying our best to fix the issues on windows
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Well i used it because of games xD
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jamesbateaux, You lack confidence. Be like doogie howser
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Ahhhh alright. Yes linux based os' have no issues with drivers....
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> Windows and usb is really hard..
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @mariogrip Yeah i know. A virtual drive it is. What does the UBPorts version have over the Canonical official version for the E 4.5?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Squish :3, Quite alot of updated and bug fixes. too many to count :)
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @mariogrip Anywhere i can read that changelog?
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Btw i love Ubuntu Touch xD Its beautiful
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Squish :3, It's not dead. :)
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @dohbee Fair point 😆
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> I'm kinda tired of android after 5 years of modding it.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Can't be arsed to get an iOS device because i need privacy and battery life.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> And Windows Phone is just as abandoned as Canonical's UT.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Squish :3, https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestones?state=closed this is the best we have, we also have blog post about the updates https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-ota-3-76 https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-ota-2-release-74
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> apparently Apple is now storing iCloud stuff in China and has given the gov't over their access...
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> so even more reason to seek other solutions
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @mariogrip Thank you! So i should just set up an Ubuntu Virual Box and use UBInstaller though that?
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-apple-icloud-insight/apple-moves-to-store-icloud-keys-in-china-raising-human-rights-fears-idUSKCN1G8060
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @kz6fittycent True also. But i tried the system and fell in love with it.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Squish :3, yeah that should work
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> @Squish :3, iOS or UTouch?
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @mariogrip Will try! FIngers crossed.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @kz6fittycent UTouch.
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> gotcha
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @kz6fittycent Had an iOS once. FIrst thing i did was jailbreak it.
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> I am issued one from work; don't like it
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @kz6fittycent By midday had 50% battery left.
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> ha
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @kz6fittycent No thank you. I need my music all day.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> ah i have another question @mariogrip ! Sorry i'm bothering
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Squish :3, sure go ahead
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @mariogrip So from Android to UTouch i noticed that the volume of multimedia is really low even on max with headphones on. I tried UVol but that doesnt help a whole lot. Anything i can do to fix this?
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @mariogrip Im not looking for a way to go deaf but i do enjoy blasting some bass though my headphones from time to time.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Squish :3, it depends on the devices, some device cannot deliver as much *power* as others. but i guess my question is was this the same device you had android on as ut on?
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @mariogrip Yes. Hence my question.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Squish :3, well, i just want to correct that Canonical's UT was never abandoned - BY US.  It was abanoned by Canonical but the dream lives on and, in my opinion, it's now much better and quickly going to 'super awesome'
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Squish :3, good answer ;)
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @Squish :3, humm, then im not sure, i will take a look at and see what i find
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @wayneoutthere Im aware yes. You guys are doing an amazing job. The system is amazing. I love it and i intend to learn as much as i can. OCD is killing me because i can't remove the Ubuntu Store app.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @mariogrip Thank you so much!
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> I'm just so tired of android. I like it. But i'm tired of seeing the same old same old.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Besides, having the security and multitude of options of Ubuntu in the palm of my hand is brilliant.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> you are speaking music now
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> now that unity8 is rolling... boom.  convergence is on the table
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> and anbox ...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> 2018 is set to be a year to remember
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> definitely won't be same ol' same ol' around here
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @wayneoutthere Yes! I mean the only reason i'd want anbox is for messenger. or discord. or whatsapp. The rest of the things i use is in UTouch already.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @wayneoutthere I like my reddit and instagram. the rest is a lot of music,youtube and some casual gaming. Pokemon on a GBA emulator does the job brilliantly.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @wayneoutthere I tell this to so many people. The day i can play games on Linux like i do on Windows is the day i ditch Windows.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> same.  i may never use anbox but it's a good 'bridge' to bring the lost people in
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @wayneoutthere True but imho UTouch isn't complicated at all.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Squish :3, 9 out of 10 doctors recommend you ditch games with windows ;)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> then your problem is solved
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @wayneoutthere Hahahah sadly i need my Fallout3 amongst other things that sadly aren't available yet on Linux based systems.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @wayneoutthere Absolutely! Who doesn't like pokemon
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Squish :3, can't you run windows as a VM inside your ubuntu machine?
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @wayneoutthere I can but on a low end laptop is seriously hinders the experience.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Huh
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i only like pacman and tetris so yeah..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I play games on Linux just fine
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I play super tux amazingly
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> that's what I thought... maybe over to OT group?   … https://t.me/ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> ha
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Discord should work fine too
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> I'll be using anbox for a couple apps that I might need, otherwise its just a cool feature to have for those that -need- android
<ubptgbot> <Igor Dikiy> Hello all, I am trying to port Ubuntu Touch onto an old BN Nook "tablet". Wish me luck!
<ubptgbot> <kz6fittycent> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/MVeKKiM2.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> https://devices.ubports.com/#/krillin If i run this on an Ubuntu VMWare will it work to install UBTouch on the E4.5?
<ubptgbot> <trainailleur> Igor, I will be most interested in your progress.  I have one of those, as well as one of the older Nook Color models.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Anyone know the Arch Linux Telegram channel?
<ubptgbot> <Yance> @AmolithSeregion, Do you need to flash UT in arch linux?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Yance, No I just need help with thumbnails. I have none for mp4 files
<ubptgbot> <Yance> @AmolithSeregion, Oh. I don't know telegram group for arch linux in english. Just in bahasa. What de and file manager do you use?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Yance, OpenBox and Nemo
<ubptgbot> <Yance> Have you installed ffmpegthumbs?
<ubptgbot> Nicolascuevas was added by: Nicolascuevas
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Yance, Yes and I removed the entire thumbnail folder
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> Hi from Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <jcjordyn120> @tsimonq2, Ohi
<ubptgbot> ferds666 was added by: ferds666
<ubptgbot> <ferds666> Good Day People
<ubptgbot> <ferds666> I was wondering if the app Wire Secure Messenger works on Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> <ferds666> I know they have a deb package available, not sure if it translates to the mobile platform
<ubptgbot> Andreu was added by: Andreu
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Squish :3, If you are still on the Canonical version it seriously is time to switch 😊
<ubptgbot> <D4nk0l3vis> @Stereofont, Thanks Lionelb, I haven't see your welcome message until now, I'm a little bit clueless
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Does anyone know how to do an IRC bridge via Telegram? I'd like persistance with my messages in one IRC group.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ferds666, The .deb probably won't work, and mobile apps aren't installed via debs. The web interface should work in the browser though, I think.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @ferds666, There is a Signal appeared. In for pitstop repairs atm
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> App
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @D4nk0l3vis, No problem. Watch and ask questions
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I mean I know people IRC bridge into this supergroup, so is the reverse possible?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Guessing it would have to be two way rather than just export ? That could be tricky? Also privacy precedents etc?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Otherwise though, is there any solution for permanence? Because I've used the IRC website before and it's like, you need to leave the browser and therefore computer active, which is a strain on power/computing resources in general and I sense that maybe the people on this group are in North American time or something so might
<ubptgbot> have to wait for hours...
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> You can forward to saved message folder. Send to self
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Elaborate sorry? What hardware are you thinking- desktop, or UT phablet?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Ah I understood the wrong way round. Permanence of irc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, Signal and Wire are different things
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yessir.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Yes, different but Signal could serve a similar purpose?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, i know some people have used irccloud, there are other similar solutions available, some you can host yourself as well
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Host myself, what do you mean exactly?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, If your employer has a contract with Wire, I doubt Signal will help there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, i mean run a server with bouncer or whatever that's permanently connected to irc
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Right well I don't have a NAS yet or anything. Will go for a simple, low cost solution i.e. irccloud.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @TartanSpartan, miracast, slimport, micro HDMI supports audio out, I've tried them in Android and they work fine. I believe it's a known bug in Canonical but not site if it's been acknowledged in UBports
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Yeah I think there was a bit of miscommunication on that front between myself and @UniversalSuperBox last night because I thought he knew the answers to the questions I had but was being cagey, or otherwise rhetorical, but I think in hindsight he was genuinely asking me some questions. But sorry to the main man if that was the
<ubptgbot>  case, that's what happens with IM internet communication from time to time.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I don't think aethercast provides a pulseaudio module, so likely doesn't route the audio. Try `pacmd info | grep "name:"` to see what outputs pulseaudio knows of
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Audio routing on phones is apparently very difficult. Android doesn't seem to even have a way to route audio how I want to route it
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Perhaps in future UBPorts devs could try to make routing easier and more along the lines of how it works for PCs? Unless the hardware/Android legacy parts of the system put a hard limit on that.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I would say PCs do it wrong too
<ubptgbot> Rakesh PK was added by: Rakesh PK
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But objectively better relative to phones?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's just easier to work around the poor UX on traditional linux installs
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Right.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think the way to fix it on the phone is to just install pavucontrol. it's not a good UX
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right solution is making things smarter on the phone, and providing some better UX for controlling volume, and advanced audio routing if necessary, but make it usable and something that is generally not needed
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> But would you say the hardware/Android legacyt parts of the system limit the ability to achieve that?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> *legacy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not in general anyway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are of course going to be special cases, as there is with anything else involving android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but in general, this issue is all on the pulseaudio side
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> at least, as far as we care
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we aren't going to fix the UX in android
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I see.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> can you pastebin the output of running the aforementioned pacmd bit i suggested, on the M10?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Well, sure, but I'm just about to head out for a grocery shop. I will later on today.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or `pacmd list-sinks` instead might be better
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i wonder if slimport audio works with sailfish
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I remember trying that but it doesn't even support video
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Could audio be injected into the video channel somehow and be extracted at the other end?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> As with old cine film
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, You are making the issue more complicated than it is. Complicated solutions like this would require specific support for weird hacks on the other end, meanwhile the standard in use already specifies how exactly audio is to be sent
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> It seemed complicated already 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It is not complicated. It is just bugs.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, I wonder if this simply the reason why it doesn't work then. The pulseaudio droid module is from Jolla, so if they never implemented slimport support at all, it's very plausible it wouldn't have any audio support for it either
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @sverzegnassi I tested your QtQuickControls suru style, and in general most parts look surprisingly good, for example the sliders. … With a Kirigami app I tested, I noticed a few problems: … - The color hightlightedTextColor is not set by the suru style, which leads to some parts just being colored grey … - centering does not rea
<ubptgbot> lly work well? `anchors.verticalCenter: parent.verticalCenter` … - (I tested a messaging app) The messages on the ChatPage weren't displayed correctly … Suru style: … http://imgload.org/images/Screenshot_20180225_120931de14aecaba5162e7.md.png … Plasma Mobile style: … http://imgload.org/images/Screenshot_20180225_1210598740c728067b307a.md.png … I kn
<ubptgbot> ow this is currently work-in-progress, but I wanted to report the issues so you have a chance to fix them :)
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> @JBBgameich, Sure, appreciated! :) Do you know where I can find the source code for the app you've tested? I want to get this fixed as soon as possible
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> https://github.com/KaidanIM/kaidan
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> I tested everything on the desktop, Kaidan is not (yet) ported to Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <Mappaschreck> @kz6fittycent, On my first N4 it was the same Wayne already said. First a spot, then the whole screen.
<ubptgbot> <pablochere> (Photo, 984x984) https://irc.ubports.com/VfPrQGIi.png #PolarM400
<ubptgbot> <sverzegnassi> @JBBgameich Cool, thanks. Will give it a look in the next days
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @TartanSpartan, Is english your mother tongue? Just curious because this had some interesting tone and style in it. I teach ESL so its interesting from time to time to see language development
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> (Photo, 800x600) https://irc.ubports.com/RczA0E6O.png
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> So i set up the VM with Ubuntu and downloaded the Ubports installer for it. It recognizes my phone as BQ Aquaris E4.5 Krillin and then i have to input admin password for it to flash the images to my phone. I authorize and my phone switches on its own to fastboot mode yada yada...but now its stuck on this screen. Any tips?
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> @Squish :3, Why are you using a VM?
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @seshpenguin Because it couldnt make it work on windows and i cant install ubuntu on my laptop.
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> Oh ok
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> Well in any case, it's possible the VM doesn't want to passthrough the fastboot usb stuff
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @seshpenguin Can i enable that?
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> What vm software are you using?
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> VMWare Workstation (free)
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> sudo ubuntu-device-flash —server=http://system-image.ubports.com touch —device=krillin \ … —channel=ubports-touch/15.04/stable —bootstrap —recovery-image=recovery-krillin.img I tried using this command
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> the terminal says theres no system image on ubports server for krillin
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> Yea, it looks like vmware won't passthrough USB devices unless the host has a driver
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @seshpenguin damn...
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> https://www.vmware.com/support/ws3/doc/ws32_devices5.html
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> Maybe the installer wasn't working on Windows simply because you didn't have fastboot drivers
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @seshpenguin hm. So how can i install those? Will Minimal ADB and Fastboot drivers work?
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> should work
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @seshpenguin Ill give it a try. Thank you so much
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> go into device manager and see if Windows recognizes the phone
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> Yea no problem
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> windows recognizes the phone
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> as bq aquaris e4.5
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> always has
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> even in fastboot? I believe it will show up differently in fastboot mode
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> not in fastboot
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> ah yea so try intalling fastboot drivers
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> WIll do!
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> 😄
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @seshpenguin, Let us hope.
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @seshpenguin Thank you so much! It's working!!!
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @seshpenguin Downloading Ubuntu Touch file 1 of 12
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> awesome
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> its pushing file 1 of 13 for a while now...but im hoping this is normal...
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> 🤞
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Should it even take this long?
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> If your phone is on the UBports Recovery screen it should be fine, otherwise if its stuck just retry the install
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> My phone is still with the screen that says Ubuntu on it
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> oh nvm
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> it is working
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> oh ok, awesome!
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Pushing file 3 out of 13
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> still on screen that says Ubuntu though
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> but hey if its working im not complaining
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> sorry for bothering
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> lol
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> but i never did this so questions must be asked
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> No its fine, don't be afraid to ask questions!
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Ty! It's just i always wanted to use UTouch but never had a phone that could support it. Now i got krillin and it does and im so hype. And i love to learn so
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @seshpenguin Hey it worked! Showed no UBPorts logo anywhere throughout the installation but it worked! Full setup and has no Ubuntu Store,lots of improvements and the OpenStore installed! Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> @Squish :3, Awesome! No UBports logo is probably normal, I've only used UT on my Nexus 5 :P
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @seshpenguin The krillin is different. But its good that it natively supports UTouch
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> i got the android version but preferred to switch to UT
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> @Squish :3, Good choice lol
<ubptgbot> <seshpenguin> Well in any case i'm glad it worked out
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Same!
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> So the Open Store is integrated in the system?
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> the updates menu actually has app updates
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> wot
<ubptgbot> <Mark> I thought I'd catch up on German news through the new 'taz.de' app but it won't launch. I'm using a BQ Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition updated to 15.04 stable. I couldn't see an email or contact for Gerhard Mocza. Hopefully he will see this and learn of the issue.
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Hi folks, today i've made another wallpaper. It's a little bit retro, i hope, it is okay so. This wallpaper is mainly fit for the Nexus 5. 1080x1920
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/i0qWTc8A.png
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> The wallpaper looks very nice on the Fairphone, too
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> ☺
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @Daniel, Thats fine 😊
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @Waldbursche Looks dope!
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Fine. I made one more for the M10.
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/KQwfXhga.png
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> I hope it's proper with the notification circle
<ubptgbot> <Daniel> It is ☺
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Okay
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @seshpenguin, Needs a double passthrough for two phone ID checks
<ZeroPointEnergy> is there a way to start apps from the shell for debugging? If I try "qmlscene --desktop_file_hint /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.ubports/1.8/com.ubuntu.ubports.desktop qml/Main.qml" I get:
<ZeroPointEnergy> UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed. Check that a Mir server is ...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can use `ubuntu-app-launch` to do it
<ZeroPointEnergy> ah ok, nice
<ZeroPointEnergy> thx
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Squish :3, It does but it is better to use updates within OpenStore
<ZeroPointEnergy> hmm, no output, the apps just crash right away
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, It's better to use a hub in this case, so you can pass the hub device through to the VM, and it will stay connected.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ZeroPointEnergy, Which rootfs?
<ZeroPointEnergy> xenial armhf
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Apparmor is wonky over there
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So... if you really want to play with it, disable apparmor for now. Until it gets fixed.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Thanks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> check the app log in `~/.cache/upstart/` and `/var/log/syslog` to see if apparmor is the issue or what
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think you can do it with `apparmor=0` on the cmdline
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> not recommended for daily use
<ZeroPointEnergy> Maybe what is going on there. They ran, then I changed all the kernel settings from the halium-boot check script and now they don't
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep, that'll enable apparmor
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee maybe you know my answer here. How can I run unity8-dash from the commandline and have unity8 not reject the connection? I've tried `unity8-dash --destkop_file_hint=unity8-dash`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I spelled desktop wrong
<ZeroPointEnergy> will try the latest rootfs buld. The one I used is almost two weeks old I see
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Is UTouch heavier than android? If so is it supposed to eat more at your battery?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Squish :3, Its not as optimized as Android. But thats something that will be fixed over time
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> @Flohack oh alright. its just that i need my battery life 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Everyone needs that but except with some devices the battery life is really ok
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> oh alright ^^
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Hey guys, I got Halium to boot ubports, but I'm getting a permission denied error when I try to "lxc-start -nandroid -F"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're running as `phablet`, right?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `sudo -i` to get a root shell
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> battery is great on bq E5...Nexus 5 though not really
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Has anyone tried it on e4.5?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Right, if I try it as root or in a root shell it spits a tone of file not found and file already exists errors
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, those are probably the errors that explain why it isn't starting
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is it running already? `lxc-info -nandroid`
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> I don't get them if I try it as phablet though, I put android back on it so I'll have to check later, but I don't think it was cause my device stayed on the power on screen
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> As phablet it was saying it couldn't create create directories cause permission was denied
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, because phablet doesn't have permission to run the container
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> Hey guys any news about Nexus 5x?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @JoshuaAshton, It's sitting on my desk and I'd rather I threw it out the window
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> Lol
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Ahh OK, that explains that part, the missing files errors were to RM files, and the file already exist is prob why you asked if its already running, if it is, what can/should I try next?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> See why `lightdm` isn't starting
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Good place to start is to run `unity-system-compositor` and see what it does
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (as root)
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> OK, then use any errors its gives me as a starting point
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it's broken, it'll probably segfault before it does anything else
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which is your chance to see what adreno does in `logcat`1
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Which is your chance to see what adreno does in `logcat`
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> I tried startx (shows how far behind I am on Ubuntu) and it said invalid command lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think there's any libhybris OS that uses x
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> I don't think any Linux distro uses x anymore
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Most do
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wayland isn't ready yet
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Do t they use like lightx or so.etching lightweight compared to the standard xwin system?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think so? Just plain ol' x.org
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Hmm, anyways, thanks for the tips, I asked in halium and got "you have ssh, your done" for an answer
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I answered that because I wasn't really sure what you were trying to do
<ubptgbot> <spfox0> All of them use xorg display server. Ubuntu giving up Wayland on 18.04
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> *facepalm* I didn't even realize till you just said that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm the Universal Super Box!
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Lol
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Hopefully I'll get somewhere when I try again, I kinda needed the device though so I threw android back on it for now, glad I made backups before I did though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep. Be extra sure to backup `/data/media`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Otherwise you'll get really sad
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Well everything on my device is backed up to a SD card, and an external HDD once every 6 no this (no thly for SD)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's normally not in nand backups from TWRP or similar
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Yea, but I do a full backup once every 6 months which has a nand backup, then a backup of personal files, and a backup of anything else twrp doesn't backup
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Cool
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Yea been dealing with IT for several years, got tired of monthly full backups, so I do incrementals monthly and full backups every 6
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> I'm still a noon when it co.es to the mobile space and programming though
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> Noob, not noon
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> Im a definite noob when it comes to development.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> there's really no Report an Issue/view source in the telegram app?
<ubptgbot> <Squish :3> My telegram is fine xD
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @Javacookies, Do you have an issue to report?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yes, just wondering why there's no link in the app
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> would just like to request for Alt/Shift + Enter support :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Shouldn't that toggle full screen?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Where can i find the logfiles from uMatriks?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee, actually you might be right....yeah whatever keyboard combination will do … I think Shift + Enter works on most IM apps for entering a new line … and Alt + Enter I think is in MS Excel LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> https://github.com/ubports/unity8/issues/16 … this made my day! loves the HUD :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Must disagree
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> and also this one … https://www.behance.net/gallery/51029335/Ubuntu-System-Indicators … UBports taking over the Unity8 is really exciting! :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee, you're always on the other side...I don't like you, go away … LOL just kidding 😝
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Javacookies, They are sexi
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Javacookies, Yes boiii
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Eh. Needs a lot less stuff there
<ubptgbot> Zack was added by: Zack
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Zack, Hello Zack. For a brief roundup of UBports stuff check https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> btw usernames are useful in Telegram, for pings, invites etc
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/p5zIiMUc.png
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I never tried it on my ubuntu laptop but I'm definitely enjoying this on my Nexus 5 :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oops....wrong screenshot
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Photo, 1920x1080) https://irc.ubports.com/qhC572W0.png
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> dear list, after giving up installing my old image to ubports without success i have decided to reset my bq e5. now i have an OTA 15 from 2017 january 27, without terminal, without openstore, means I can not install any new apps on it. Updates are not available and have no idea how to get to the next level :) any hints are welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> I think the only way is not to give up
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Popesz, Well, you will have to flash over to ubports
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> true, will not give up, this weekend I managed to have an ubuntu 17.10, but forgot to install phablet-tools and adb so the ubports did not manage to flash the recovery and boot image.
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> so tomorrow I follow the steps, hope that is enough to prepare the computer for successful flashing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need `ubuntu-device-flash` not `phablet-tools`
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> and it is enough?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is the tool for flashing the device
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> ubuntu-device-flash and ubport-installer?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know if what's in 17.10 will still work or not though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ubports-installer is basically a graphical version of ubuntu-device-flash
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need one or the other, not necessarily both
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> ubports stucks on the flashing recovery and boot images. tried it on mac, windows and ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Sounds hardware related. It is always worth trying another USB cable and if the micro usb port is a bit loose you can help to complete the connection by pressing very gently from one side
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> adb devices lists the phone correctly, ubports recongises too, not really convinced if it is the cable
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Cables are complex. Recognition does not mean that the data channel works correctly
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> could someone make a list of commands step-by-step how to flash bq5 manually?
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> ok will check it, however i use the original bq cable
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Popesz, Often, the trash cable is the one that works
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Best to join the Welcome & Install group
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> sorry for it, i move there now, thanks
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Any of the welcome links will take you there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> manually is a little more annoying on the original retail devices that came with ubuntu, because you need to flash using a special recovery image that enables adb
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/yAu5xl9l.png
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> the website is having some troubles
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I can confirm
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, still not working??
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> nop
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> damn
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> just got that message a minute ago and also manually checked
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> a last wuick question, how I can install openstore on my device which has no working ubuntu apps nor terminal installed?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @sk8higher is very shy to post it here herself
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> [Edit] a last quick question, how I can install openstore on my device which has no working ubuntu apps nor terminal installed?
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> [Edit] a last quick question, how can I install openstore on my device which has no working ubuntu apps nor terminal installed?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Popesz, I do not think that you can
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> ssh / adb?
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> or force a system update which is out of date but update will not find anything, says the device is up-to-date
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> Same visualization on desk. I thought was a problem with a firefox plugin
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Popesz, It was not designed to understand that UBports exists
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> so my phone stucked on an antient image which can not be changed?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Popesz, It will have to be flashed to Ubuntu Touch from UBports. Sad to hear that ot has been so difficult for you
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Popesz, [Edit] It will have to be flashed to Ubuntu Touch from UBports. Sad to hear that it has been so difficult for you
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> especially that i do not want to say goodbye to ubuntu phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Popesz, you would have to grab the click from the open store, and side-load it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Popesz, You must flash to the ubports image and server first
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe you should try to find a local to help you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is difficult to help further remotely, when all standard suggestions have been exhausted
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> May be a very inappropriate suggestion but depending on your circumstances, a used OnePlusOne would be a nice alternative
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> would this work for me according to you? https://github.com/ubports/wiki.ubports.com/blob/master/How-to-install-Ubuntu-Touch-16.04.md
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> changing the devicename to vegetablehd and the touch version to 15.04/stable
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 16.04 is quite unstable still
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Yee
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hopefully vegetahd
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> true :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it should work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> using vegetahd won't help flash a krillin i don't think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> honestly, if the problems you're having flashing 15.04 are all local, it is very unlikely that trying to flash 16.04 will work any better
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> so you meant i should just connect the phone and run the command in terminal or something else before needed
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> you missunderstood me, I meant to flash 15.04 stable with the same command
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> [Edit] you misunderstood me, I meant to flash 15.04 stable with the same command
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you also don't need to run that with sudo
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you also will need the correct recovery image to pass to ubuntu-device-flash, for your device
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> how can I do it?
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> I think i flashed it already many times, the questin is what is the correct order of this manual flashing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You'll need the recovery image from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and add `--recovery-image=recovery-krillin.img` for example, as an argument to the `ubuntu-device-flash` command
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh you have e5, not e4.5, sorry
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so you need recovery-vegetahd.img from that link
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and `ubuntu-device-flash --server https://system-image.ubports.com/ touch --channel ubports-touch/15.04/stable --recovery-image recovery-vegetahd.img`
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> that's it?
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> i guess i have to change directory to my downloaded image
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> btw YUMI stands for Your Universal Multiboot Installer
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 💨
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think so
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> skinminers_rus
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, still broken
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Yikes. I've pinged the guys who usually know and can help but not sure if they replied. Thanks for notifying
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> (Photo, 1280x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/tO66pEUV.png
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> Here too the website.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> looks ok
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @Javacookies, thanks for the sponsoring btw😂
<ZeroPointEnergy> @UniversalSuperBox the problem with the apps not starting was indeed apparmor. They work fine now. thanks. Will have to take a look at how to debug this
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Policy needs to be righted in the rootfs
<ZeroPointEnergy> in general or just for my device?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> In general
<ZeroPointEnergy> ah ok
<ZeroPointEnergy> then I will look at the other stuff in the meantime :-)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> For your device maybe
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Depends on the exact issues
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Apps not launching is fairly universal for Halium ports
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yeah, because they're new devices
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> just came back after couple hours of fighting. Looks like fastboot does not recognise my device. adb devices are fine but when ubports installer gets to sudo -S fastboot devices, the process stucks
<ubptgbot> <Popesz> even added the vendor id to /dev/udev/.../99-android.rules but no success
#ubports 2020-02-18
<rangergord> how much build minutes do you guys average per month on Gitlab? I counted today (5h of jobs, 2h of pipelines) which would be 9k or 12.6k minutes per month. With those minutes, seems like with gitlab's pricing it would be $100/user/month.
<rangergord> and that's just the Teleports app
<rangergord> I can't imagine what it is if you include all apps
<Iarla> Hi folks. Will Unity 8 (or whatever it's called these days) be available for 20.04 desktop? Also, is this project doing the maintaining of Unit 7 that's currently in the repos?
<MaxInux> probably a question for #ubuntu rather than here right?
<Iarla> Maybe you're right. I'm also curious how usable it is on desktop though.
<poVoq> With Unity8 being upstreamed in Debian, it will be in desktop Ubuntu at some point. For 20.04 it might be too late though
<poVoq> Ubports has nothing to do with Unity7 AFAIK
<Fuseteam> Unity 7 is not maintained by ubports and it might take year for unity8 to be available
<Fuseteam> Usable is another story
<Fuseteam> But yes it is currently being upstreamed to debian and other distros
<Fuseteam> Or to quote phoronix that quoted marius "In the sense of having something available for download, then very likely yes. But usable definitely not. It still needs a lot of work on the desktop side. To expect something vaguely usable within the space of a year may be possible but we are making no promises on that. As with all work of this kind, more participation from experienced developers would help a lot. This is a highly
<Fuseteam> advanced and specialized area though, so finding people will be difficult."
<Fuseteam> And now i realize he left before he saw the answers
<poVoq> Might help others :)
<Fuseteam> I suppose xD
<poVoq> I think there is hope that with the PinePhone supporting display port output in hardware at least, more people will look into desktop support for nicer convergence.
<poVoq> Although the pinephone is probably a bit sluggish with desktop software
<Fuseteam> That's not really the same beast as unity8 on desktop tho
<Fuseteam> I think there's more hope for the "desktop version" in the debian upstreaming work
<UnivrslSuprBox> rangergord, we get GitLab Ultra at no cost to us
<UnivrslSuprBox> Additionally we can provide our own runner which would give us unlimited minutes anyway
#ubports 2020-02-19
<Fuseteam> Cool
#ubports 2020-02-21
<qtpie> i am porting ubports for my yu yureka (tomato) and i've got the kernel to build
<qtpie> but running the halium-install script gives me this error:
<qtpie> chroot: failed to run command ‘passwd’: Exec format error
#ubports 2020-02-22
<kenrestivo> converting ubports upstart scripts to systemd is going to be quite a chore
<kenrestivo> for 20.04
<qtpie> my halium-boot.img is 20MB. so whenever I do "fastboot flash boot halium-boot.img" I get FAILED: (remote size too large) error
<qtpie> is my boot partition too small or is something else the issue?
<Fuseteam> <kenrestivo "converting ubports upstart scrip"> that is for sure, plus squashing any systemd bugs that may arise
<Fuseteam> qtpie: i was say #halium is a better channel to ask, but i'm not sure how active that is
#ubports 2020-02-23
<poVoq> https://github.com/PipeWire/pipewire
<poVoq> Maybe this would be interesting for audio routing of desktop apps in UT?
<Fuseteam> Hmmm
